# Our Sheba and her parents...



## camperbc

Here's a couple pics of our sweetheart at 5 weeks, along with a few photos of her magnificent Mom and Dad. Both parents are quite large and stunning specimens, and Sheba too is already showing signs that she will be a big beautiful girl. It has been almost 30 years since we last acquired a GSD, and we are so excited. We also have a lovely purebred Shih Tzu, and we believe the two will become fast friends in no time at all. I will continue to post more photos and updates as we progress with Sheba. We pick her up in just two more weeks!!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Mary Beth

:wub: Sheba is gorgeous! Hope the next 2 weeks goes by fast for you!


----------



## Nigel

She's a little tank! Congratulations!


----------



## camperbc

Nigel said:


> She's a little tank! Congratulations!


Thanks Mary Beth and Nigel! Yes, I believe she's going to be a big bruiser all right!! 

Hmmm, I just thought of something... we are soon going to have to get a second car. We have a sportscar, (a convertible) with no "real" rear seat. You might be able to squeeze a small child back there for a very short duration, but that's about it... there is no way that an adult Shepherd is going to fit in this car, along with me and the Missus and our other dog too! Sounds like a great excuse to go car shopping for a second vehicle! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 

_can you imagine trying to squeeze an 80 lb GSD in the back of this thing! _


----------



## Deb

LOL, definitely going to need a new car! Very cute pup! Be careful with your new pup and your Shih Tzu though, the new pup may be too rough with your toy dog.


----------



## camperbc

Deb said:


> LOL, definitely going to need a new car! Very cute pup! Be careful with your new pup and your Shih Tzu though, the new pup may be too rough with your toy dog.


Thanks Deb! When Sheba first arrives home she will still be about the same size as our Shih Tzu, so I believe that might help while they get acquainted over the first couple weeks. I think it would maybe be trickier if there was a big size/weight gap between the two of them right from the get-go. 

Yes, getting a new (roomier!) vehicle is definitely on the to-do list, though there is just no way I could ever part with the convertible; it's just _way_ too much fun! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

A very beautiful family.


----------



## camperbc

Here is our little (I mean _big_) Sheba today, at 6 weeks old. (Sept 23/2017) Wow, it amazes me to see such an obvious amount of growth from just the past 7 days! We pick her up in just 17 more days. I can't even begin to imagine how large our baby will be when we come to get her. _Holy Smokes! 
_
Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

We are awaiting an email from the breeder this evening regarding Sheba's current weight. (6 weeks yesterday) Just curious if any of you have kept a record of what yours weighed at this stage, and what is considered a "normal" weight? If anything, I am thinking Sheba may be at the high end of the scale as, to my eyes, she looks older/bigger than others I've seen at 6 weeks. Your thoughts? 

But WOW, she sure has grown _considerably_ since just last Saturday... Holy Smokes! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## ksotto333

We didn't know either weights before we picked them up. Della was chosen for us, and the largest of the litter. They do grow quickly and she'll surpass your older dog in no time. Our solution to a German Shepherd pup with an old Yorkie was to allow our Terrier full access to furniture. The Shepherds have never been allowed up, so it was a safe space for the older smaller one. They've never known anything else so it was never a problem. Your pup is adorable, have fun.


----------



## camperbc

Here is a pic of Sheba taken today, (Sept 30) at 7 weeks. She weighs almost 12 lbs. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Another shot from today, (Sept 30) showing Sheba at 7 weeks. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Mary Beth

:wub: Sheba is so cute. 1 week to go!


----------



## Femfa

So adorable! Congratulations! I love having photos to chronicle. They really do grow up so fast.


----------



## bkernan

Congrats and keep the pictures coming! Nice bikes


----------



## camperbc

bkernan said:


> Congrats and keep the pictures coming! Nice bikes


Ahhh you noticed them, eh? Thanks! Here's a couple more pics of my rides. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## MidwestFarmersDaughter

Wow, she's adorable -- and BIG! You're definitely going to need that second car! 

Last December, hubby and I took our three pups on a 9-hour drive to my family's farm in Ohio. We tossed all three dogs -- a Great Dane, a Kuvasz, and the GSD pup -- and our luggage into our Subaru Outback and off we went. While it was nice to have all that room, the Dane was incredibly gassy -- and I can't tell you how much we would've loved the option of a convertible top and all that lovely ventilation!  Haha!

Enjoy your new pup!!


----------



## camperbc

MidwestFarmersDaughter said:


> Wow, she's adorable -- and BIG! You're definitely going to need that second car!
> 
> Last December, hubby and I took our three pups on a 9-hour drive to my family's farm in Ohio. We tossed all three dogs -- a Great Dane, a Kuvasz, and the GSD pup -- and our luggage into our Subaru Outback and off we went. While it was nice to have all that room, the Dane was incredibly gassy -- and I can't tell you how much we would've loved the option of a convertible top and all that lovely ventilation!  Haha!
> 
> Enjoy your new pup!!


Haha, a great reason to keep the convertible... we have no plans to ever get rid of this car, but we obviously need another one pretty soon! Thanks for the kind comments. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Another pic of our little Sheba arrived today in our inbox, from the breeder. (taken at two days shy of 8 weeks) We're down to just 5 more days until we get her!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

We're down to just one more sleep until we get Sheba! Not looking forward to the 16.5 hour epic journey across the province though, including two ferry crossings... Gonna be a loooonnnnnnggggg day!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## tim_s_adams

How exciting! Hope you can sleep&#55357;&#56841; Have a safe trip!


----------



## KaiserAus

Have fun and enjoy your road trip!


----------



## camperbc

We have our new puppy finally! I will write more after some much needed rest, (it was a 17 hour journey to get her!) but Sheba is home safe and sound with us, and we are totally in love with her! What a gorgeous creature! More later.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Evohog

I can not believe you didn't take the time to post a pic of her arrival for us to see.>


Just kidding. Glad you made it back safe. Enjoy!!!!! Get some rest!!! Enjoy Enjoy Repeat :grin2:


----------



## camperbc

Evohog said:


> I can not believe you didn't take the time to post a pic of her arrival for us to see.>Just kidding. Glad you made it back safe. Enjoy!!!!! Get some rest!!! Enjoy Enjoy Repeat :grin2:


Thanks Evohog! Yeah, I spent almost the entire day flat on my back in bed with my usual spinal issues, while the Misses entertained Sheba. But I would come downstairs periodically to play too, and she would smother me with love, and vice versa. She is beyond adorable! I am absolutely dumbfounded at how _perfect_ Sheba is! I am constantly reading on this forum all about how wound up/hyper these little beasts are, yet Sheba has been quite content indeed to simply curl up at our feet, have a snooze, squeak a toy, snuggle, and have another snooze. All day long. 

This critter is only 8.5 weeks old, yet she is already large enough to look _over top_ of our baby gate! She is capable of holding her pee for hours. When we picked her up on the other side of the province yesterday, we drove for 5 hours straight before our first stop... while she slept! The entire way! And when we reached the ferry crossing we had a 2.5 hour wait, but she still didn't have to go, preferring instead to explore and try to eat tasty rocks. Then a one hour ferry crossing, followed by another half hour drive to our house, and only _then_, did she pee. (so in total, 9 hours!) All those hours of bumpy roads, and she sawed off logs the entire time. Sure, she drinks lots, but went right through the night without peeing. (mind you, it's a big one when she does go) 

She is an expert at flying up and down stairs already, but as our other dog Chrissy (Shih Tzu) is currently under the weather and staying in bed upstairs, we told Sheba she must stay downstairs, and she does. No gate required. We said "stay", one time, and she knows to stay... does not even attempt to sneak up the stairs now. 

When we picked her up yesterday the breeder said that out of the whole litter, Sheba is the calmest, and seemingly the most intelligent. She has all of the same traits as the mother, and the looks of the father. To see her parents, we are thrilled. They are both magnificent specimens, that's for sure. She told us how Sheba was always quite content to watch her siblings carry on like lunatics, while she sits back all dignified, and analyzed the proceedings, reflecting on their childish behavior. We thought she was perhaps just laying it on thick for our benefit, but no, it's true... Sheba is not a typical German Shepherd (Tasmanian Devil) puppy! And she is pretty much completely house-trained. We did not expect this at all. How did that happen? 

Sheba tried to give me a tiny bit of a nimble when she was snuggling/hugging me, so I gently told her no, and the poor creature looked crestfallen. She never nibbled again, but very gently licked and kissed us both to death. Needless to say, we have already told the breeder that if she decides to breed these two again, we will take another! After less than 24 hours, we are both completely smitten... to say the least. Now we must find ways to keep poor little Chrissy from becoming jealous of her new sister!

I am hoping to get my DSLRs out this week and attempt to get some decent shots, but we will see how I feel in the coming days... I have had a rough go of it lately, but I am somewhat improved this evening, after an entire day of much-needed rest. More later! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

I managed to take my first photo of Sheba since she came home on Tuesday. She said she didn't want her picture taken, but I had to let her know who is wearing the pants around here. What a cutie... We are in love with her!!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## kelbonc

What an absolute cutie!!:wub: Sounds like you are having lots of fun getting to know each other. Love the photo.:smile2:


----------



## camperbc

Sheba at 2 months. Look at those new ears! She weighs 19.5 lbs.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Sheba chillaxin' on a rainy day. (10 weeks old tomorrow) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## CooperandSam

She's beautiful! At her 5 weeks of age, she looks like my guy does at almost 8 weeks. He will be 8 weeks on Sunday. Now I'm starting to wonder if his age is correct lol.


----------



## camperbc

CooperandSam said:


> She's beautiful! At her 5 weeks of age, she looks like my guy does at almost 8 weeks. He will be 8 weeks on Sunday. Now I'm starting to wonder if his age is correct lol.


CooperandSam, that is a _very_ cute puppy!! Haha, you just wait and see how much he will grow between 8 weeks and 10 weeks!! Brace yourself... he will become a totally different dog! (you saw how much ours changed in just 5 days... someone even thought I had photoshopped the pictures!) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Another photo of Sheba taken today.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Sheba is 10 weeks old today! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

What a sweet face!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CooperandSam

I'm in love with those ears! She's gorgeous


----------



## camperbc

MyHans-someBoy said:


> What a sweet face! Thanks for sharing.





CooperandSam said:


> I'm in love with those ears! She's gorgeous


Thank-you for the kind words. We have only had her home for 11 days, yet already are completely in love with her! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## cloudpump

camperbc said:


> Thank-you for the kind words. We have only had her home for 11 days, yet already are completely in love with her!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


She looks like she's very alert. Cute puppy


----------



## Jenny720

Oh my goodness what a cutie!!! I like her expression -I see her lip area and around nose is a little puckered up - I love when they do that!


----------



## sebrench

Beautiful puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## camperbc

Jenny720 said:


> Oh my goodness what a cutie!!! I like her expression -I see her lip area and around nose is a little puckered up - I love when they do that!





sebrench said:


> Beautiful puppy! Congratulations!


Thanks Jenny720 and sebrench! Here is another shot of Sheba, taken today while playing outside... and eating grass! She is 10.5 weeks old. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## az_girl

Oh my gosh, love those ears!


----------



## KaiserAus

I can never see your pics  Must be some blocker here or something... who knows. I can see your avatar tho.


----------



## camperbc

KaiserAus said:


> I can never see your pics  Must be some blocker here or something... who knows. I can see your avatar tho.


That's really strange! Seems everyone else can see them OK. Don't know what to tell you! Are you able to see other member's posted photos? Oh well, you _can_ see all of my Sheba pictures that I have posted on here by clicking on this link to my photography website's "Our Dogs" gallery:

Focus On Newfoundland: Our Dogs

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## KaiserAus

camperbc said:


> That's really strange! Seems everyone else can see them OK. Don't know what to tell you! Are you able to see other member's posted photos? Oh well, you _can_ see all of my Sheba pictures that I have posted on here by clicking on this link to my photography website's "Our Dogs" gallery:
> 
> Focus On Newfoundland: Our Dogs
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


Thanks I will check out your website! I want to see her pics!!

I can see the photos if they are attachments but I can't see ones that are from photobucket or another photo website, but then I can usually see the link... with yours I just can't see anything, its just blank. Its weird. But no worries I will check out your beautiful girl on your website. Thanks


----------



## KaiserAus

She's got a lot of growing to do to match those ears and feet, lol! She is going to be a big dog! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## camperbc

KaiserAus said:


> She's got a lot of growing to do to match those ears and feet, lol! She is going to be a big dog! She is gorgeous!!


Thank-you KaiserAus, and I think you're right about her going to be a _BIG_ girl when she grows up! At 10 weeks old she weighs 22.5 lbs, which is only a couple pounds above average for a female, but as there is not even an ounce of fat on her lean body, I too think she is going to be quite big indeed. Her feet are _enormous_, and her legs are _very_ thick and long, in fact they are already thicker than my wrist! Her mother weighs 75 lbs, and her father is 90 lbs. Physically, she is a carbon copy of her Dad; I wouldn't be surprised if she ends up easily outgrowing her Mom. 

Even at just 10 weeks old we can see that Sheba is already becoming a truly stunning specimen. She had managed to draw a big crowd of admirers at the vet's office yesterday, as all of the vets and other clinic staff were gushing all over her and commenting that she's one of the nicest Shepherds they have ever seen, and will most certainly be breathtaking when she matures. And as we live on an island we had two ferry crossings to make on this journey... even the ferry workers had all gathered around to admire her. Of course Sheba was really lapping up all of this attention! 

It's worth noting that we had not initially been searching for a GS, but actually for another purebred Shih Tzu like our little Chrissy, but we were not having any luck in our hunt. But once we laid eyes on Sheba, and saw both of her stunning parents, we just _knew_ we had to have her! Sheba is intelligent beyond belief, is extremely well behaved, (even when playing with Chrissy) and she was 100% completely house-trained within the first 3-days... at just over 8 weeks old! She _always_ sleeps right through the night, and she has never chewed anything that she wasn't supposed to... no damages to date, and so far no sign of any bad behavior, thank goodness! We never dreamed that we could get this lucky!! We have only had her for two weeks, and yet she has already brought so much joy into this household and our lives. And Chrissy loves her too... which is really saying something, considering that she has had no other dogs in her life until now! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Here's Sheba at 11 weeks old. Growing like a weed!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

This pic should help lend some scale to Sheba's proportions at 11 weeks old.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## dogma13

She has such a beautiful face!


----------



## camperbc

dogma13 said:


> She has such a beautiful face!


Thanks, dogma 13! Yes, we are very much in love with that gorgeous face and intelligent eyes! 

Sheba weighs 24 lbs at 11.5 weeks. She is quite lean, but also very tall, with huge ears/paws, so I think she will be a BIG girl, just like her Mom and Dad. Here are her weekly weigh-ins so far. 

7 Weeks - 11.9 lbs 
8 Weeks - 14.0 lbs 
9 Weeks - 16.7 lbs. 
10 Weeks - 19.5 lbs.
11 Weeks - 22.5 lbs.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

I measured Sheba a couple days ago, and she was already a full 17 inches at the shoulders. This seems rather tall to me. (she will be 12 weeks old tomorrow) She appears to be taller/have longer legs than other GSDs I have seen at this age. Sheba should weigh in at about 25.5lbs tomorrow, but as I have mentioned before she is very lean, so I think this height is why she is of average weight, (or just slightly above average) even though she has not an ounce of fat on her. I believe she will become a quite large and heavier-than-average girl, with a slim body. Sheba is currently eating about 4.5 cups/day. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Here are a few new pics of Sheba, taken this weekend at 12 weeks. She currently weighs 27 lbs, (has gained a whopping 4.5 lbs in 7 days!) so by next weekend when she turns 3 months old (Nov 12) she'll likely weigh 30+ lbs. 

7 Weeks - 11.9 lbs 
8 Weeks - 14.0 lbs 
9 Weeks - 16.7 lbs. 
10 Weeks - 19.5 lbs.
11 Weeks - 22.5 lbs.
12 Weeks - 27.0 lbs

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Sheba is 3 months old today! She weighs 30 lbs and stands 17.5 inches at the shoulders.

07 Weeks - 11.9 lbs 
08 Weeks - 14.0 lbs 
09 Weeks - 16.7 lbs. 
10 Weeks - 19.5 lbs.
11 Weeks - 22.5 lbs.
12 Weeks - 27.0 lbs
13 weeks - 30.0 lbs

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Sheba is 15 weeks old today, and growing like a weed! I swear she gets more beautiful every day!

07 Weeks - 11.9 lbs 
08 Weeks - 14.0 lbs 
09 Weeks - 16.7 lbs
10 Weeks - 19.5 lbs
11 Weeks - 22.5 lbs
12 Weeks - 27.0 lbs
13 Weeks - 30.0 lbs
14 Weeks - 32.0 lbs
15 Weeks - 34.5 lbs

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Shepdad

Nice images. May I ask what lens and camera body you use?


----------



## camperbc

Shepdad said:


> Nice images. May I ask what lens and camera body you use?


Thanks Shepdad! I am admittedly a photography fanatic, and have an extensive collection of camera gear, both digital and analogue. (about 45 cameras in total, with the oldest dating back 100 years) But I do most of my shooting with my four Sony Alpha-Series DSLRs, (A200, A500, A550, SLT-A57) and use an assortment of Sony, Samyang, and Minolta Maxxum lenses. For this particular image I used my Sony SLT-A57 body and a vintage Minolta Maxxum (circa 1985) 135mm f/2.8 prime lens. Here is a link to some of my camera collection: Focus On Newfoundland: Camera collection

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Shepdad

Wow, that is some collection there! Probably museum worthy at some point. Really liked your photography too on your site especially the B&W and the Africa trips.


----------



## camperbc

Shepdad said:


> Wow, that is some collection there! Probably museum worthy at some point. Really liked your photography too on your site especially the B&W and the Africa trips.


Thank-you for the kind words Shepdad; very much appreciated! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## kelbonc

Love her expression!! She is a beautiful pup for sure!! Great photo!!


----------



## Armistice

I've been keeping a spreadsheet of Zoe. I can see why people think she's younger than she actually is


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> I've been keeping a spreadsheet of Zoe. I can see why people think she's younger than she actually is


Wow Armistice, that growth chart is awesome... I am going to try to make something like that too! Although your Zoe had started out on the small side, your graph clearly illustrates that she is now growing at a good, steady pace; she was just a late bloomer, but she should be a good size when she matures. 

One thing I have noticed about your graph, though, is that you are showing your months as consisting of 4 weeks. It's _fairly_ accurate for the first month, but as the months add up it becomes much less accurate... for instance, your chart shows the 3 month mark at 12 weeks, when in fact it is at 13 weeks. Likewise, instead of 4 months equaling 16 weeks, it is actually 17.5 weeks. So by 6 months it would be off by 2 entire weeks. So where you are showing a 4 month target weight of 36 lbs, this 36 lb mark should be at 17.5 weeks, rather than at the 16 week mark on your chart. Certainly not a big deal at all, just that it may get a bit confusing for some folks... case in point... the owner of one of Sheba's siblings posted on their FB page when their puppy had turned three months old, but the fact was that he was only 12 weeks old, and would not be turning three months for another whole week. 

I now wish that I had measured Sheba's height every week as you have done; it would have been interesting to see this progress as well as her weight. But I only measured her at 11.5 and 15 weeks. (17" and 19") Oh well, I'll be sure to do that when our next puppy comes along! 

Thank-you for sharing your graph with us; much appreciated! Here's another pic of Sheba, taken at 15 weeks. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Wow Armistice, that growth chart is awesome... I am going to try to make something like that too! Although your Zoe had started out on the small side, your graph clearly illustrates that she is now growing at a good, steady pace; she was just a late bloomer, but she should be a good size when she matures.
> 
> One thing I have noticed about your graph, though, is that you are showing your months as consisting of 4 weeks. It's _fairly_ accurate for the first month, but as the months add up it becomes much less accurate... for instance, your chart shows the 3 month mark at 12 weeks, when in fact it is at 13 weeks. Likewise, instead of 4 months equaling 16 weeks, it is actually 17.5 weeks. So by 6 months it would be off by 2 entire weeks. So where you are showing a 4 month target weight of 36 lbs, this 36 lb mark should be at 17.5 weeks, rather than at the 16 week mark on your chart. Certainly not a big deal at all, just that it may get a bit confusing for some folks... case in point... the owner of one of Sheba's siblings posted on their FB page when their puppy had turned three months old, but the fact was that he was only 12 weeks old, and would not be turning three months for another whole week.


Thanks! It's easier than marking a door frame, haha

Ok, so at first I felt angry. "What is this guy saying. What a retarded statement." I went back to Excel and dragged out my 12mo timeline, and ended up with 48wks! Ok, so now I'm curious. Google Fu finds 1mo=4.333...wks. And now I'm angry again that it's that complicated, haha

I'm going to correct that and just leave it at weeks with the rounded off months thrown in


----------



## thegooseman90

For all intents and purposes what we mean when we say one month is the same day on the following month. My pup was born on the 28th and was one month older each following 28th. No one here is calculating their dogs age based on 4.33 weeks in a month.


----------



## KaiserAus

thegooseman90 said:


> For all intents and purposes what we mean when we say one month is the same day on the following month. My pup was born on the 28th and was one month older each following 28th. No one here is calculating their dogs age based on 4.33 weeks in a month.


Umm... *slowly puts hand up* I do

I've always calculated my months as 4.3 weeks.:grin2:


----------



## thegooseman90

KaiserAus said:


> Umm... *slowly puts hand up* I do
> 
> I've always calculated my months as 4.3 weeks.


 welllllll..... I stand corrected lol but using my pup for an example, who was born 3/28/17 - 245 days ago - it still works out to 8 months just the same unless I'm messing something up.


----------



## Armistice

thegooseman90 said:


> For all intents and purposes what we mean when we say one month is the same day on the following month. My pup was born on the 28th and was one month older each following 28th. No one here is calculating their dogs age based on 4.33 weeks in a month.


Zoe was born on Tues, so I just count the Tues down the calendar. Quick and easy. I like quick and easy


----------



## KaiserAus

thegooseman90 said:


> welllllll..... I stand corrected lol but using my pup for an example, who was born 3/28/17 - 245 days ago - it still works out to 8 months just the same unless I'm messing something up.


Yip that's right.

But here is the difference...
245 days = 35 weeks... if we were just to divide that by 4 your dog would then be 8.75months old - nearly 9 months old.
But if you divide the 35 weeks by 4.3 then you get to 7.9months or 8 months like you said.

Like camperbc said - the further along you go the worse it gets... your dog nearly aged a month there only because of a mathematical equation


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> One thing I have noticed about your graph, though, is that you are showing your months as consisting of 4 weeks. It's _fairly_ accurate for the first month, but as the months add up it becomes much less accurate... for instance, your chart shows the 3 month mark at 12 weeks, when in fact it is at 13 weeks. Likewise, instead of 4 months equaling 16 weeks, it is actually 17.5 weeks. So by 6 months it would be off by 2 entire weeks. So where you are showing a 4 month target weight of 36 lbs, this 36 lb mark should be at 17.5 weeks, rather than at the 16 week mark on your chart. Certainly not a big deal at all, just that it may get a bit confusing for some folks... case in point... the owner of one of Sheba's siblings posted on their FB page when their puppy had turned three months old, but the fact was that he was only 12 weeks old, and would not be turning three months for another whole week.





Armistice said:


> Ok, so at first I felt angry. "What is this guy saying. What a retarded statement." I went back to Excel and dragged out my 12mo timeline, and ended up with 48wks! Ok, so now I'm curious. Google Fu finds 1mo=4.333...wks. And now I'm angry again that it's that complicated, haha





KaiserAus said:


> But here is the difference...
> 245 days = 35 weeks... if we were just to divide that by 4 your dog would then be 8.75months old - nearly 9 months old.
> But if you divide the 35 weeks by 4.3 then you get to 7.9months or 8 months like you said.
> 
> Like camperbc said - the further along you go the worse it gets... your dog nearly aged a month there only because of a mathematical equation


Dang all this math


----------



## thegooseman90

KaiserAus said:


> Yip that's right.
> 
> But here is the difference...
> 245 days = 35 weeks... if we were just to divide that by 4 your dog would then be 8.75months old - nearly 9 months old.
> But if you divide the 35 weeks by 4.3 then you get to 7.9months or 8 months like you said.
> 
> Like camperbc said - the further along you go the worse it gets... your dog nearly aged a month there only because of a mathematical equation


 oh I get the downfalls of doing it that way. Diving x number of weeks by 4. Im saying to just go month by month, same day next month = 1 more month. I mean no one is saying my dog is 4.3 weeks old, or 8.6, etc on and on.


----------



## thegooseman90

Armistice said:


> Zoe was born on Tues, so I just count the Tues down the calendar. Quick and easy. I like quick and easy


 easiest way is just to stick to the same measurement (be it weeks or months) on your chart then.


----------



## KaiserAus

Armistice said:


> Dang all this math


Hahaha - its what I do all day long


----------



## camperbc

Sheba seems to be in the midst of another major growth spurt this week. (week 17) We will have to wait for her weekly measurement/weigh-in on Saturday to know for sure, but both my wife and I think she appears more "grown up" in just these past few days... if that's even possible? Last weekend she weighed in at 38 lbs and stood almost 20 inches at the withers, and we believe she has packed on at least a few more lbs already this week. Just wondering if we should be at all concerned that perhaps she could be growing _too_ fast? We certainly don't want her to become so large that it may begin to affect her overall health... but she still appears quite lean. If we were feeding her too much, she would be getting a bit chubby, right? 

I have a chart showing that an average female at 4 months weighs 36.5 lbs. It looks as though Sheba will be about 43 lbs by next Tuesday, when she turns 4 months old. (which is actually a bit more than the average _male_ weighs at 4 months...) So, we're curious as to how much longer before Sheba will begin to slow down her weekly weight gain, as we are beginning to think we should have named her "Giraffe"! She is currently eating about 2 cups of quality puppy food, (combined wet/dry) 3 times daily. 

Here is a chart showing Sheba's growth progress:

......................... DATE.............WEIGHT.......WEEKLY GAIN

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs. 
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs. 
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs. 
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs. 
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)..... 30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs. 
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 41.0 lbs...(est)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

_*Sheba at 15 weeks old*_



_*Sheba at 16 weeks old*_


----------



## camperbc

Here's a couple new photos of Sheba, taken yesterday at 17 weeks old. She now weighs 42.5 lbs, and will likely reach about 44 lbs by Tuesday, when she will turn four months old. 
Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 

......................... DATE.............WEIGHT.......WEEKLY GAIN

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs. 
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs. 
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs. 
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs. 
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)..... 30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs. 
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs............4.5 lbs.


----------



## camperbc

Here's a couple shots of Sheba at 4 months old, taken yesterday. Wow, they grow up too quickly! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 






......................... DATE.............WEIGHT.......WEEKLY GAIN

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs. 
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs. 
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs. 
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs. 
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)..... 30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs. 
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.


----------



## camperbc

Sheba's weight seems to have plateaued at the moment, as she has only gained a single pound over the past week. _(compared to a whopping 4.5 lb increase the previous week, and 3.5 lbs the week before)_ It will be interesting to see if this new trend continues, or if she will once again pick up speed. According to growth charts I have viewed online, Sheba is several pounds above average for her age, although she remains quite lean. 

It is hard to fathom that the photo below was taken just 10 short weeks ago! Where did the time go? To give you some idea as to just _how_ quickly she has sprouted, the second picture was taken only 7 days later! Holy Smokes, you wouldn't think it's the same dog! If we had not witnessed this amazing transformation firsthand, we would _never_ have believed it was possible to mature that much in just one week!!
:surprise:
Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 

*Sheba at 8 weeks old*


*Sheba at 9 weeks old*


...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT........WEEKLY GAIN

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs. 
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs. 
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs. 
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs. 
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs. 
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)......43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.


----------



## camperbc

Tomorrow is Sheba's weigh-in day, but a couple days ago we decided to measure her height again, as she was suddenly appearing to look _significantly_ taller, practically overnight it seemed... but maybe this was just our imagination?? We had measured her less than two weeks ago, and at that time she was just a wee bit under 19 inches at the withers. Well sure enough, our Sheba has gained over _3 whole inches_ in recent days, and is presently at 22 inches! Wow, I wouldn't have even thought it possible to sprout that much in such a short period of time! 

It will be interesting to see what her weight will be tomorrow, as last week she had pretty much stalled, having gained just one pound from the previous week... this, after gaining a shocking _eight pounds_ in the 14 days before that! So we are curious if she is beginning to slow down at 19 weeks of age, or possibly is just a brief pause before yet another big spurt? I will report back after Sheba's weigh-in tomorrow with her results. I have been generally able to tell just from looking at her if she has gained a lot or a little each week, but the older/larger she becomes, the more difficult it is to see a noticeable difference in her size. So, we _know_ that she's taller this week, but are not so sure if this means a substantial weight gain.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Sheba is at week #19 today, and she weighs 45 lbs. (an increase of 1.5 lbs over last week) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs. 
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs. 
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs. 
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs. 
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs. 
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. _(approx)_ 
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs. 
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017).... 31.0 lbs..........14.5 lbs. 
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017).... 43.0 lbs..........12.0 lbs.


----------



## Armistice

You're letting me catch up, haha!

I wonder if having such a large growth spurt will mean she doesn't do too much weight gaining until she gets to another spurt


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> You're letting me catch up, haha! I wonder if having such a large growth spurt will mean she doesn't do too much weight gaining until she gets to another spurt


Hard to say, Armsitice, but the next couple of weeks will be quite interesting. I think this is just a temporary leveling out period, and believe she will pick up speed again shortly. Regardless, she will most likely be quite large as an adult, as she weighed at four months what the average female weighs at five months. So even if her weekly weight gain stays slow for a couple more weeks, she would still remain above average size at five months. I have heard other people say that their puppies have done this very same thing too, (lesser weight increases for a couple weeks at a time, then more than making up for it in subsequent weeks) so I think we will see a substantial increase at next week's weigh-in. Just the fact that she is already 22 inches tall tells me that we will need a bigger car very soon! She already can _barely_ squeeze into the rear of our sports car! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

I measured Zoe today and she was 19" tall

I really wish you were closer. It would be really cool to get a pic of our pups together for comparison

I'm actually pretty handy with photoshop. I wonder if there's a way we could get a photo merge going. We'd have to find something that would be the same for the both of us, like a vehicle or something would prob be the best indicator


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> I measured Zoe today and she was 19" tall. I really wish you were closer. It would be really cool to get a pic of our pups together for comparison. I'm actually pretty handy with photoshop. I wonder if there's a way we could get a photo merge going. We'd have to find something that would be the same for the both of us, like a vehicle or something would prob be the best indicator


Sounds interesting! Although I am an avid (landscape/nature) photographer, I am not very adept at PS. (I actually still prefer my ancient version of Paint Shop Pro for all of my editing!) So just tell me what you need from me.... a pic of Sheba beside a car or something, to help show correct scale, is that what you mean? 

Even better yet, plan a trip to Fogo Island, preferably in summer. As "Newfies" are famous for saying, _"our door is always open and the coffee pot is always on"! _I can almost guarantee that you have never seen a more pristine, scenic place, nor ever met anyone as warm and hospitable as a Newfoundlander! And just imagine a gorgeous shot of both of our photogenic girls with some majestic icebergs and breeching humpback whales as a backdrop!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Sounds interesting! Although I am an avid (landscape/nature) photographer, I am not very adept at PS. (I actually still prefer my ancient version of Paint Shop Pro for all of my editing!) So just tell me what you need from me.... a pic of Sheba beside a car or something, to help show correct scale, is that what you mean?
> 
> Even better yet, plan a trip to Fogo Island, preferably in summer. As "Newfies" are famous for saying, "our door is always open and the coffee pot is always on"! I can almost guarantee that you have never seen a more pristine, scenic place, nor ever met anyone as warm and hospitable as a Newfoundlander! And just imagine a gorgeous shot of both of our photogenic girls with some majestic icebergs and breeching humpback whales as a backdrop!


Yup, something that both of us can use for scale. I figure a vehicle is the best thing unless you have some other thoughts

I'm a photog myself. Mostly did racing stuff, but enjoy landscape as well. Used to use CS2 until that became unsupported, so now use Elements 15

And if I'm ever able to find my way in your location...


----------



## camperbc

Sheba is getting close to that size where people will start to think twice about approaching her; she already has that slightly intimidating "look" about her, but the funny thing is that she's really just a big scaredy-cat! Just today, Sheba wanted to play with her KONG ball with Chrissy, (our little 10 year-old Shih Tzu) but this bothers Chrissy to no end, because the ball is just too heavy/large for her tiny mouth to pick up. Well, Sheba kept pestering her to play with it, and Chrissy finally got fed up, and with a frighteningly loud growl, chased poor Sheba clear through the house, across the living room at warp-speed, up onto the sofa, and into the Missus' arms for protection! Well, we nearly died from laughter, seeing our tiny fur-ball Chrissy scaring the daylights out of a big, tough German Shepherd!! It's a good thing that we don't have intruders here on Fogo Island, because I think Sheba would much prefer to be cowering behind us, rather than standing guard out in front protecting us! Now if we could get her to just sit there and look tough, any intruder would likely scream and run when they see her! But a bigger softie just does not exist!

Sheba has not been very pleased these past few days, as we have been experiencing hurricane-force winds since Christmas Eve, reaching 130 km/hour for the past several days, so she has not been too thrilled to have to go out into that nasty weather to do her business. But out she goes, because she is just too much of a lady to use an indoor pee pad, as that is only for _puppies_! So she has been braving the brutal winds every few hours, but it's obvious that she is not very impressed with Fogo Island winters! Anyway, the worst of the storm appears to be over, as the winds have diminished dramatically over the past few hours. Surprisingly, our electricity has somehow managed to stay on for the duration, so at least we didn't freeze! 

The other issue is that due to the strong winds and high seas, our Fogo Island ferry has been out of commission. As if this isn't bad enough, the large ferries which connect Newfoundland to the mainland have been unable to make the Cabot Strait crossing most days over the past couple of weeks, so our store shelves are quickly emptying. Also, we order our dog food from the mainland and have it shipped to us, so with the ferries unable to deliver goods to NL, we are running dangerously low on both kibble and canned food. Hopefully within the next day or two the weather will have improved enough to allow the ferries to run once again, and we'll soon be seeing our latest shipment of dog food showing up at our door. If not, Sheba and Chrissy may soon have to resort to eating peanut butter sandwiches and pizza!

Below is the picture from back in September which convinced us that we needed to increase the population of our household by one! Sheba was just four weeks old in this photo, taken by the breeder to be posted in an online listing, advertising the puppies for sale. I immediately replied to the ad, discovered that Sheba was in fact the only remaining puppy out of a litter of seven, (4 males and 3 females) and we just knew that we had to have her! The breeder then proceeded to send us photos of both parents, and we knew that if Sheba turned out to be even half as stunning as both her Mom and Dad, then she was going to be a spectacular dog indeed! And the rest, as they say, is history. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

_*Sheba at 4 weeks old*_



_*what a difference a few months makes! *_


----------



## Armistice

Wow, that wind sounds like it sucks. I'm dreading taking my pup out in the rain... if we get any this year. You should come to sunny SoCal. It was 83F today, haha


----------



## Sabis mom

Been watching your weather the last few days and thinking of you. I still have friends in Nova Scotia and they always report Newfoundland at the same time. Stay safe, looks like the worst has passed.

I could not have refused her sweet face either.


----------



## camperbc

I just weighed Sheba, (20 weeks today) and she is 47.5 lbs, up 2.5 lbs from last Saturday. Her height is 22 inches. She is definitely teething now, if her suddenly atrocious breath is any indication!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs..........14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs..........12.0 lbs.


----------



## Sabis mom

camperbc said:


> I just weighed Sheba, (20 weeks today) and she is 47.5 lbs, up 2.5 lbs from last Saturday. Her height is 22 inches. She is definitely teething now, if her suddenly atrocious breath is any indication!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland
> 
> ...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...
> 
> Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
> Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
> Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
> Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
> Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
> Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
> Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
> Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
> Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
> Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
> Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
> Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
> Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
> Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
> 
> 
> 1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
> 2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
> 3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs..........14.5 lbs.
> 4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs..........12.0 lbs.



Your girl is now as big as Shadow! Too funny, and Shadow is 7 years old.


----------



## Armistice

If you're able to get pics of the 2 rows of teeth, do it. I've been able to get one pic of Zoe's bottom incisors and she's got 2 rows, haha. Sharky

Post the heights you have up 'till now. I could add them to our chart


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> If you're able to get pics of the 2 rows of teeth, do it. I've been able to get one pic of Zoe's bottom incisors and she's got 2 rows, haha. Sharky
> 
> Post the heights you have up 'till now. I could add them to our chart


I haven't taken a close look yet, but I have yet to see any new teeth, am just going by the bad breath which started two days ago. But we have no troubles sticking our fingers in her mouth. We got her used to it as soon a we got her, and now she doesn't mind at all. We can take toys, food, grass, treats, etc right out of her mouth and she loves it. She has never been nippy. Go figure. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> I haven't taken a close look yet, but I have yet to see any new teeth, am just going by the bad breath which started two days ago. But we have no troubles sticking our fingers in her mouth. We got her used to it as soon a we got her, and now she doesn't mind at all. We can take toys, food, grass, treats, etc right out of her mouth and she loves it. She has never been nippy. Go figure.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


I can take things from Zoe's mouth, but I've just recently tried to get her used to opening her mouth so I can look inside it. She's decent with "paw" and is only a little iffy about it. Can never remember if I should use "open" or "mouth" for looking in her mouth, haha. Open is prob better


----------



## Sabis mom

Armistice said:


> I can take things from Zoe's mouth, but I've just recently tried to get her used to opening her mouth so I can look inside it. She's decent with "paw" and is only a little iffy about it. Can never remember if I should use "open" or "mouth" for looking in her mouth, haha. Open is prob better



Sabi had black spots on her tongue which would have been handy for identification since I took pics of them. I could get her to open her mouth, even from a distance, by telling her "show me your spots!"
Sorry, you just reminded me of that. :laugh2:
Open is probably better.


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Post the heights you have up 'till now. I could add them to our chart


OK thanks, Armistice. Here are her height numbers going back to a few days after we brought her home. (I missed a couple weeks in late Oct/early Nov though, so I just averaged it out) The huge growth spurt between Dec 9 and Dec 16 looks like a typo, but it isn't... she really _did_ somehow manage to gain a whopping 3 inches within 7 days! (Yikes!) And yet she has remained at 22 inches since Dec 16... 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 

Oct 14/2017: 15.0" 
Oct 21/2017: 15.5"
Oct 28/2017: 16.0"
Nov 4/2017: 16.6"
Nov 11/2017: 17.2"
Nov 18/2017: 18.0"
Nov 25/2017: 18.5"
Dec 2/2017: 18.75"
Dec 9/2017: 19.0"
Dec 16/2017: 22.0"
Dec 23/2017: 22.0"
Dec 30/2017: 22.0"


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> OK thanks, Armistice. Here are her height numbers going back to a few days after we brought her home. (I missed a couple weeks in late Oct/early Nov though, so I just averaged it out) The huge growth spurt between Dec 9 and Dec 16 looks like a typo, but it isn't... she really _did_ somehow manage to gain a whopping 3 inches within 7 days! (Yikes!) And yet she has remained at 22 inches since Dec 16...
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland
> 
> Oct 14/2017: 15.0"
> Oct 21/2017: 15.5"
> Oct 28/2017: 16.0"
> Nov 4/2017: 16.6"
> Nov 11/2017: 17.2"
> Nov 18/2017: 18.0"
> Nov 25/2017: 18.5"
> Dec 2/2017: 18.75"
> Dec 9/2017: 19.0"
> Dec 16/2017: 22.0"
> Dec 23/2017: 22.0"
> Dec 30/2017: 22.0"


Sweet. Keep posting them with the weights and I'll keep adding them

Actually, I think my in-laws border collie is 22" tall. Here would be a comparison of Sheba and Zoe at 19wks


----------



## camperbc

Here's a pic that I took of Sheba this evening just as darkness was falling, so I was not sure if it would turn out. She was having a great time playing fetch in the snow with the Missus, so I grabbed my camera and took some quick snaps. We are so blessed to have this dog in our lives! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland



...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs..........14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs..........12.0 lbs.


----------



## Kibs

Beautiful pup! 

Most of my friends that are into photography use a mix of Lightroom and Photoshop. I personally never really understood Lightroom - I guess its better for editing RAW ? Whereas you can use Photoshop for a lot of fancy filters and removing of unwanted aspects (like removing dirt or a collar from a dog)
I paint (digitally) so I use PS. I've done some photo-manipulating in the past as well it would be pretty hard to get the scale etc. right though in a photomerge. It would need to be a similar angle too to really give a good idea of their height difference.


----------



## camperbc

I mentioned in a previous entry that our dear, sweet Sheba is just a big "scaredy-cat" in disguise. Well it's certainly true, and we have further evidence to support the theory that she will most likely never be mistaken for a truly frightening attack/guard dog any time soon, at least not in this lifetime! You see, the delivery man came to our door today with our latest shipment of dog food, and by the time the Missus had answered the door, poor Sheba, scared completely out of her wits, was already in full retreat at lightning-speed out of the kitchen, through the Iiving room, and into the bathroom, after losing her traction and wiping out while rounding a corner and taking a hard fall that produced a loud bang resonating throughout the house, (this sent me scrambling out of bed and down the stairs to see what all the commotion was about!) but not before she thoughtfully left behind a small _"gift"_ on our area rug, in the midst of flying through the living room to escape the frightening beast at the door!! Seems our delivery guy had _literally_ scared the sh** out of our Sheba! 

A moment later I found her cowering in our bathroom, still shaking like a leaf, while the delivery man was inquiring as to what the whimpering sound was....and Linda had to explain to him that this was just our large, scary-looking German Shepherd crying like a baby in the bathroom, frightened half to death! _Yikes!_ We definitely must work on Sheba getting more accustomed to people coming to the door. We live on a remote island in the North Atlantic, in a tiny fishing village, (pop. 150) so we don't get a lot of company; it will take her awhile to get used to other humans. As I said last time, it's a good thing that we don't have intruders here on Fogo Island, as our only protection would be in the form of a nine-inch-tall, fluffy little Shih Tzu named Chrissy! (aka _"Killer"!_) 

Sheba currently weighs about 49 lbs and stands over 22 inches tall. A very big girl indeed... just not very brave!!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

_"That's some dog. We call him Egypt. Because in every room he leaves a pyramid." -- Rodney Dangerfield
_


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

camperbc said:


> I mentioned in a previous entry that our dear, sweet Sheba is just a big "scaredy-cat" in disguise. Well it's certainly true, and we have further evidence to support the theory that she will most likely never be mistaken for a truly frightening attack/guard dog any time soon, at least not in this lifetime! You see, the delivery man came to our door today with our latest shipment of dog food, and by the time the Missus had answered the door, poor Sheba, scared completely out of her wits, was already in full retreat at lightning-speed out of the kitchen, through the Iiving room, and into the bathroom, after losing her traction and wiping out while rounding a corner and taking a hard fall that produced a loud bang resonating throughout the house, (this sent me scrambling out of bed and down the stairs to see what all the commotion was about!) but not before she thoughtfully left behind a small _"gift"_ on our area rug, in the midst of flying through the living room to escape the frightening beast at the door!! Seems our delivery guy had _literally_ scared the sh** out of our Sheba!
> 
> A moment later I found her cowering in our bathroom, still shaking like a leaf, while the delivery man was inquiring as to what the whimpering sound was....and Linda had to explain to him that this was just our large, scary-looking German Shepherd crying like a baby in the bathroom, frightened half to death! _Yikes!_ We definitely must work on Sheba getting more accustomed to people coming to the door. We live on a remote island in the North Atlantic, in a tiny fishing village, (pop. 150) so we don't get a lot of company; it will take her awhile to get used to other humans. As I said last time, it's a good thing that we don't have intruders here on Fogo Island, as our only protection would be in the form of a nine-inch-tall, fluffy little Shih Tzu named Chrissy! (aka _"Killer"!_)
> 
> Sheba currently weighs about 49 lbs and stands over 22 inches tall. A very big girl indeed... just not very brave!!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland
> 
> _"That's some dog. We call him Egypt. Because in every room he leaves a pyramid." -- Rodney Dangerfield
> _



Oh my gosh I laughed but I probably shouldn't have!! Poor Sheba! I've never seen a dog get so scared it pooped! We had a funny mailman story too, the mail lady pulled up in her truck and got out to bring a package to our door right at the same time I let the dog out to go potty... and well next thing you know our dog is sitting there in the drivers seat of the mail lady's truck LOL! The poor lady was terrified!


----------



## camperbc

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Oh my gosh I laughed but I probably shouldn't have!! Poor Sheba! I've never seen a dog get so scared it pooped! We had a funny mailman story too, the mail lady pulled up in her truck and got out to bring a package to our door right at the same time I let the dog out to go potty... and well next thing you know our dog is sitting there in the drivers seat of the mail lady's truck LOL! The poor lady was terrified!


Haha, you're not the only one who laughed! I _love_ the story about your mail lady getting carjacked by your pooch! Poor Sheba is apt to suffer another nervous breakdown today, as we are expecting another delivery. I should have my camera ready. Hopefully the guy won't scare the poop out of her this time! 

Also, we just learned of a severe blizzard about to hit our island. It's all part of the same huge system that is causing havoc all the way from Florida to New England. Here is our newly issued weather warning:

_*Hazardous winter conditions expected:
"A powerful winter storm will move through the Gulf of St. Lawrence on Friday. The storm will cross Newfoundland tonight and bring heavy snow and blowing snow to western and northern Newfoundland. Snowfall amounts of 30 cm are expected. Dangerous winds ahead of the stormfront are expected tonight. Coastal areas can expect winds near 170 km/h. Elsewhere winds between 100 km/h and 130 km/h are expected. The strong winds will combine with the snow to reduce visibilities to zero in blowing snow."
*_
SHEESH, here we go again! Poor Sheba will have to learn to do her business indoors on a pee pad... or risk getting blown away in hurricane-force winds of 170 km/hour!! (Yikes, that's 106 mph!) _Good Gawd_, we're already _so_ sick of winter, and it has only just begun!! We're praying that our electricity remains on for the duration of the storm!! Wish us luck!! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> _*Hazardous winter conditions expected:
> "A powerful winter storm will move through the Gulf of St. Lawrence on Friday. The storm will cross Newfoundland tonight and bring heavy snow and blowing snow to western and northern Newfoundland. Snowfall amounts of 30 cm are expected. Dangerous winds ahead of the stormfront are expected tonight. Coastal areas can expect winds near 170 km/h. Elsewhere winds between 100 km/h and 130 km/h are expected. The strong winds will combine with the snow to reduce visibilities to zero in blowing snow."
> *_
> SHEESH, here we go again! Poor Sheba will have to learn to do her business indoors on a pee pad... or risk getting blown away in hurricane-force winds of 170 km/hour!! (Yikes, that's 106 mph!) _Good Gawd_, we're already _so_ sick of winter, and it has only just begun!! We're praying that our electricity remains on for the duration of the storm!! Wish us luck!!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


Idea: Are you at all able to add a small shed onto your house? I would think a 6x6' would work

And here I am worrying about rain whenever we get it


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Idea: Are you at all able to add a small shed onto your house? I would think a 6x6' would work
> And here I am worrying about rain whenever we get it


For an emergency doggie bathroom, you mean? No, we're not allowed to connect a shed to the house; can only build a shed a minimum of 6 feet away from any other structure. But we do have a back porch (is actually our laundry room... also winter motorcycle storage... see pics below) where we could put down a pee pad in an emergency weather situation, if we had to. In the last wind storm, (when we had gusts of 135 kph) Sheba still somehow managed to get her business done outside, though she wasn't too happy about it. But if it gets up to 170 kph, well that's not fit for man nor beast! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Today is week #21 and Sheba has gained another pound and a half, so she now weighs 49 lbs. It looks like she will be a bit above 50 lbs by five months old. (next Friday) I haven't checked her height yet... she doesn't like the tape measure, and no matter how sneaky I am, she knows that I'm trying to measure her! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs..........14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs..........12.0 lbs.
5 Months: (Jan 12/2018)...


HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017: 15.0" 
Oct 21/2017: 15.5"
Oct 28/2017: 16.0"
Nov 4/2017: 16.6"
Nov 11/2017: 17.2"
Nov 18/2017: 18.0"
Nov 25/2017: 18.5"
Dec 2/2017: 18.75"
Dec 9/2017: 19.0"
Dec 16/2017: 22.0"
Dec 23/2017: 22.0"
Dec 30/2017: 22.0"


----------



## wolfy dog

OP, to me this behavior is nothing to laugh at. She needs help with this fear.


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> For an emergency doggie bathroom, you mean? No, we're not allowed to connect a shed to the house; can only build a shed a minimum of 6 feet away from any other structure.


Yup, that's what I was thinking of. Something with dirt or grass to it'd be more normal that going on a pad thing. Have you looked into the fake grass area thing? Would be more expensive than pads, but might feel more normal for Sheba



camperbc said:


> I haven't checked her height yet... she doesn't like the tape measure, and no matter how sneaky I am, she knows that I'm trying to measure her!


Odd, Zoe doesn't care for my method of measuring either. I use a straight edge and a combo square, so looks more foreboding that just a tape. What I did last time was just have it out, and have her some treats and was eventually able to get her to take a treat from my hand as I measured her
@wolfy dog what fear? Fear of going outside in 100mph winds or of the the tape measure?


----------



## camperbc

wolfy dog said:


> OP, to me this behavior is nothing to laugh at. She needs help with this fear.


Wolfy dog, if it's any consolation, delivery drivers have come to our door three more times since, and everything went great. She _very quickly_ learned that she doesn't have to fear "strangers" at our door. So please don't worry about Sheba; she is doing just fine. Better than fine. In fact she has _far_ better manners/temperment/intelligence, etc than any dog (puppy or adult) that I have seen in my over half century with dogs. (including GSDs) 

I read a constant barrage of posts (on various forums, FB groups, etc) about so many GSDs with severe behavioral issues... even biting family members, attacking neighbour's pets, eating sofas, flooring, cabinetry, car interiors, pretty much everything in site. I can't help but think that we should be more concerned about these dogs, than of Sheba's being afraid of someone. I only wish that you could meet our wonderful dog... I _know_ that you would instantly see that she is as close to perfect as you could ever imagine a dog being. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Yup, that's what I was thinking of. Something with dirt or grass to it'd be more normal that going on a pad thing. Have you looked into the fake grass area thing? Would be more expensive than pads, but might feel more normal for Sheba. Odd, Zoe doesn't care for my method of measuring either. I use a straight edge and a combo square, so looks more foreboding that just a tape. What I did last time was just have it out, and have her some treats and was eventually able to get her to take a treat from my hand as I measured her.
> @wolfy dog what fear? Fear of going outside in 100mph winds or of the the tape measure?


Armistice, I think Sheba would have no issue with using a pee pad if it were necessary, so I'm not concerned. The good news is the huge blizzard was a bust... we got just a dusting of snow and winds of only about 70 kph, so she had no problems at all. 

Regarding wolfy dog's comment, I assume it was directed to how Sheba got scared of the delivery guy at the door. Apparently didn't find it very amusing. Anyhow, as I just posted a moment ago, she is already used to people coming to the door, so we must be doing something right. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> I read a constant barrage of posts (on various forums, FB groups, etc) about so many GSDs with severe behavioral issues... even biting family members, attacking neighbour's pets, eating sofas, flooring, cabinetry, car interiors, pretty much everything in site.


I have read similar things with chewing up EVERYTHING. Little tornadoes. I'm glad mine doesn't do anything close to that. Worse thing she's done is the cheapo rugs sometimes get caught up while she's chewing a toy and then pulls a run in the rug. No biggie, they were like $8 from Costco. We'll replace them when she's older

She did mouth the chair/ table legs when she was really young. A few "NO!"s and give her a toy and she hasn't done that in a looong time

Not sure if we lucked out or just did enough homework to get a GSD that was right for us or that I'm home all day to watch her... maybe a combo of everything

EDIT:



camperbc said:


> Armistice, I think Sheba would have no issue with using a pee pad if it were necessary, so I'm not concerned. The good news is the huge blizzard was a bust... we got just a dusting of snow and winds of only about 70 kph, so she had no problems at all.
> 
> Regarding wolfy dog's comment, I assume it was directed to how Sheba got scared of the delivery guy at the door. Apparently didn't find it very amusing. Anyhow, as I just posted a moment ago, she is already used to people coming to the door, so we must be doing something right.


Good about the no-blizzard

And yah, I read what you wrote and realized that's what he was talking about


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> I have read similar things with chewing up EVERYTHING. Little tornadoes. I'm glad mine doesn't do anything close to that... Not sure if we lucked out or just did enough homework to get a GSD that was right for us or that I'm home all day to watch her... maybe a combo of everything


Armistice, I am home all day also, and I too, firmly believe that having at least one of us around all the time is the secret to a happy, well-behaved dog. Well this, and doing a _ton_ of homework before getting a puppy, just as you stated above. Before a permanent spinal injury forced me into early retirement, (bad fall in the workplace 13 years ago) we chose to work on opposite shifts while the kids were growing up, so that one of us was always at home with them... and with the dogs. Well, the kids and the dogs turned out great! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Odd, Zoe doesn't care for my method of measuring either. I use a straight edge and a combo square, so looks more foreboding that just a tape. What I did last time was just have it out, and have her some treats and was eventually able to get her to take a treat from my hand as I measured her.


Well, Sheba finally decided that she wanted to get measured this evening. She has gained half an inch and now stands 22.5 inches. I haven't been able to locate a height chart, so I don't know if this is close to normal for a 21-week-old. I assume that as she is somewhat above the average weight, (yet very trim) that she's quite possibly taller than average too, but I am only guessing. 

Looking back over the past few months of Sheba's weekly weigh-in numbers, I am not quite so convinced that she will end up all that enormous as an adult. She remains about 7 lbs above average, though in the past 4 weeks has only gained 6.5 lbs, (way down from a 12.5 lb gain in the previous 4 weeks, and an almost 14 lb increase in the 4 weeks before that) so I'm thinking that she may have simply had a quick start out of the gate and it all evens out in the end? But I suppose she could experience another period of rapid growth yet. Hard to say, and only time will tell, but it will certainly be interesting to see how your growth chart will look in the coming weeks/months! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Armistice, I am home all day also, and I too, firmly believe that having at least one of us around all the time is the secret to a happy, well-behaved dog. Well this, and doing a _ton_ of homework before getting a puppy, just as you stated above. Before a permanent spinal injury forced me into early retirement, (bad fall in the workplace 13 years ago) we chose to work on opposite shifts while the kids were growing up, so that one of us was always at home with them... and with the dogs. Well, the kids and the dogs turned out great!


I wonder if having a person around all day to glom onto keeps destruction at bay. That and you can give a yell if they're doing something wrong to correct the behavior right there rather than them allowed to do it while no one is home. It rids that behavior faster



camperbc said:


> Well, Sheba finally decided that she wanted to get measured this evening. She has gained half an inch and now stands 22.5 inches. I haven't been able to locate a height chart, so I don't know if this is close to normal for a 21-week-old. I assume that as she is somewhat above the average weight, (yet very trim) that she's quite possibly taller than average too, but I am only guessing.


There's a thread in the Development section of the forums. I could pull those people's numbers and make another graph. Off the first page, it seems that 20-23" was what many people were seeing at 5mos


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> I wonder if having a person around all day to glom onto keeps destruction at bay. That and you can give a yell if they're doing something wrong to correct the behavior right there rather than them allowed to do it while no one is home. It rids that behavior faster. There's a thread in the Development section of the forums. I could pull those people's numbers and make another graph. Off the first page, it seems that 20-23" was what many people were seeing at 5mos


Agreed, Armistice. They are easier to teach when you're always right there to make any corrections before their behaviors become a habit. 

Sheba is five months old today! And it seems that she's on another growth spurt, having gained three pounds in just 6 days. She now weighs 52 lbs. (though tomorrow is her official weekly weigh-in day)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 


...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs......... 14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs......... 12.0 lbs.
5 Months: (Jan 12/2018)... 52.0 lbs........... 9.0 lbs. 


HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 4/2017.... 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 2/2017.. 18.75"
Dec 9/2017.... 19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Agreed, Armistice. They are easier to teach when you're always right there to make any corrections before their behaviors become a habit.
> 
> Sheba is five months old today! And it seems that she's on another growth spurt, having gained three pounds in just 6 days. She now weighs 52 lbs. (though tomorrow is her official weekly weigh-in day)


Wow, very nice

I know the last few times I weighed Zoe she was getting hefty. Even to lift into the car

I need to get back into working out, haha. Do some curls and squats with puppy to stay in shape 

Zoe hasn't been eating much for breakfast or lunch, but still has an appetite for dinner. She really teething now. Missed getting a loose tooth out yesterday and her breath reeks


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Wow, very nice. I know the last few times I weighed Zoe she was getting hefty. Even to lift into the car.I need to get back into working out, haha. Do some curls and squats with puppy to stay in shape  Zoe hasn't been eating much for breakfast or lunch, but still has an appetite for dinner. She really teething now. Missed getting a loose tooth out yesterday and her breath reeks


Yeah, Sheba too has horrendous breath lately; can hardly wait for the teething to be over... she normally has perfect breath! And yes, she's getting more and more difficult to weigh, as neither of us are supposed to be doing any heavy lifting. We just _had_ to know her weight at the 5 month mark, but not sure how much longer we can continue to lift her. I've been searching online for veterinary weigh scales, but it seems that most of them have poor ratings/reviews, even the higher-priced ones. Living on a remote island means that we might only get to a vet a couple times a year, so we really need to find a decent doggie weigh scale. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs......... 14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs......... 12.0 lbs.
5 Months: (Jan 12/2018)... 52.0 lbs........... 9.0 lbs. 


HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 4/2017.... 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 2/2017.. 18.75"
Dec 9/2017.... 19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Yeah, Sheba too has horrendous breath lately; can hardly wait for the teething to be over... she normally has perfect breath! And yes, she's getting more and more difficult to weigh, as neither of us are supposed to be doing any heavy lifting. We just _had_ to know her weight at the 5 month mark, but not sure how much longer we can continue to lift her. I've been searching online for veterinary weigh scales, but it seems that most of them have poor ratings/reviews, even the higher-priced ones. Living on a remote island means that we might only get to a vet a couple times a year, so we really need to find a decent doggie weigh scale.


You have a neighbor who can come over once a week to help?

I'm fairly young, but I will prob struggle once Zoe gets up over 55#

I'm thinking of taking a scrap piece of plywood and making a larger base to have Zoe stand on. 24x16" should be big enough to teach her to stand on. Better than the 10x10" scale. I'll make it later, haha. If you're any kind of handy and have a circular saw, drill bits, and a piece of plywood, you could make one yourself 

And wow, I thought you were on east coast time and only 3hrs ahead west coast... but you're 4.5 ahead, lol


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> You have a neighbor who can come over once a week to help? I'm fairly young, but I will prob struggle once Zoe gets up over 55#. I'm thinking of taking a scrap piece of plywood and making a larger base to have Zoe stand on. 24x16" should be big enough to teach her to stand on. Better than the 10x10" scale. I'll make it later, haha. If you're any kind of handy and have a circular saw, drill bits, and a piece of plywood, you could make one yourself And wow, I thought you were on east coast time and only 3hrs ahead west coast... but you're 4.5 ahead, lol


Heehee, at 55 years old, I'm by far the youngest guy in our neighborhood! If I could think of a way to attach plywood to our scale I would give it a go, but it doesn't help that ours has a glass top, plus some sensor thingies built into the glass to measure bone density, etc. Might be worth just buying a simple scale to do the plywood mod...

Yup 4.5 hours difference. We are the first ones in North America to see the sun come up each day! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs......... 14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs......... 12.0 lbs.
5 Months: (Jan 12/2018)... 52.0 lbs........... 9.0 lbs. 


HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 4/2017.... 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 2/2017.. 18.75"
Dec 9/2017.... 19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Heehee, at 55 years old, I'm by far the youngest guy in our neighborhood! If I could think of a way to attach plywood to our scale I would give it a go, but it doesn't help that ours has a glass top, plus some sensor thingies built into the glass to measure bone density, etc. Might be worth just buying a simple scale to do the plywood mod...
> 
> Yup 4.5 hours difference. We are the first ones in North America to see the sun come up each day!


Wow, I wouldn't think Fogo would be on people's "Places to Retire" list 

I bought some cheap scale. I'd hate to change scales and have the weights be different and then it just messes up the data, but if it's the only choice you got, then oh well. Could weigh yourself on the new and the old and see if there's a difference. If there is, then just note it and subtract it every time

Idea, look into a hanging scale... like one they sometimes have at the grocery store. I'm sure you can find one that goes up to 200#. Then you just need to drill a hole in each corner of a piece of plywood and have Sheba stand on it. You just need a place to hang it. Rafter in the garage? Patio?

Oh, and when you have time, could I get the daily lottery numbers? I could use some cash, haha


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Wow, I wouldn't think Fogo would be on people's "Places to Retire" list


Actually in recent years it has become just that. With all of the publicity created by the ultra-exclusive Fogo Island Inn and the long list of Hollywood celebs who stay there, our remote island has been getting endless mentions in the international press over the last few years. Lots of people have decided to move here, and many are retired. But if you ever plan to stay at the Fogo Island Inn, be prepared to lay down some _serious_ cash, as rooms start at $1,800/night, (with a 3 night minimum) and go up to $5,000+/night. Yikes! This is the amazing hotel where my wife has been employed since it opened five years ago... she is always seeing many famous faces in the dining room, including the one mentioned in today's CBC News story. (see link below) 

Thanks for the weigh scale suggestions... I will be trying to rig something up in the coming days. 

David Letterman tells Obama about his Fogo Island vacation - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs......... 14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs......... 12.0 lbs.
5 Months: (Jan 12/2018)... 52.0 lbs........... 9.0 lbs. 


HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 4/2017.... 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 2/2017.. 18.75"
Dec 9/2017.... 19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"


----------



## Armistice

That's interesting enough celebs end up there



camperbc said:


> But if you ever plan to stay at the Fogo Island Inn, be prepared to lay down some _serious_ cash, as rooms start at $1,800/night, (with a 3 night minimum) and go up to $5,000+/night. Yikes!


Holy cow! That is nuts!

I'm fine with a camper... your camper maybe?


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> That's interesting enough celebs end up there. Holy cow! That is nuts! I'm fine with a camper... your camper maybe?


We don't have a camper, but there's plenty of space for guests with the kids now gone! Just plan to stay for awhile, as once people get here they don't want to leave! PM sent. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs......... 14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs......... 12.0 lbs.
5 Months: (Jan 12/2018)... 52.0 lbs........... 9.0 lbs. 


HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 4/2017.... 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 2/2017.. 18.75"
Dec 9/2017.... 19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"


----------



## camperbc

Sheba had fun playing with her KONG toys in the snow last night. She was upset when all of our snow melted last week, but it's been snowing steadily over the past few days, and now she can make tunnels again! Sheba is 23 weeks old today; she weighs 53 pounds and stands 23 inches at the withers. (not the best quality photos this time, as darkness was fast approaching)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland
















...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 22: (Jan 13/2018)..... 52.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 23: (Jan 20/2018)..... 53.0 lbs........... 1.0 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs......... 14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs......... 12.0 lbs.
5 Months: (Jan 12/2018)... 52.0 lbs........... 9.0 lbs. 


HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 4/2017.... 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 2/2017.. 18.75"
Dec 9/2017.... 19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 13/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 20/2018.. 23.0"


----------



## tim_s_adams

She's really a pretty dog Glen!


----------



## camperbc

tim_s_adams said:


> She's really a pretty dog Glen!


Thanks Tim! Yes, she sure is a sweetheart! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

She's getting tall!

I'm hoping it'll snow here so I can get Zoe in the cold


----------



## camperbc

Sheba is 24 weeks old today. (she weighs 55 lbs and stands 23-1/4 inches) Here's a pic of her posing in the living room a few moments ago, as it's too darned cold for me to want to stand outside trying for an action shot!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 



...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 22: (Jan 13/2018)..... 52.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 23: (Jan 20/2018)..... 53.0 lbs........... 1.0 lbs. 
Week 24: (Jan 27/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs......... 14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs......... 12.0 lbs.
5 Months: (Jan 12/2018)... 52.0 lbs........... 9.0 lbs. 
6 Months: (Feb 12/2018)...


HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 04/2017.. 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 02/2017...18.75"
Dec 09/2017...19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 13/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 20/2018.. 23.0"
Jan 27/2018.. 23.25"


----------



## Armistice

Sheba always seems to have a "What's that on your face?" look, haha

Man, she's getting big. Actually weighed and measured Zoe today and she's still at 45# and 21" (I think she's between spurts at the moment. Not much growing at the moment)


----------



## Mareesey

Jenny720 said:


> Oh my goodness what a cutie!!! I like her expression -I see her lip area and around nose is a little puckered up - I love when they do that!


I know this is from a few months ago but, I had a puppy that realized I would fix her lips when they would stick to her teeth (or that was my best guess on why they puffed like this) so she would run from me when I tried. The good times.


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Sheba always seems to have a "What's that on your face?" look, haha...


Haha! My method is to say _"I bet Sheba would like a treat!"_ just as I click the shutter. Makes her look like she's thinking _"Is that a booger I see?"_ Works every time!
:grin2:
Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

I also snapped this profile shot yesterday.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## GypsyGhost

She’s huge! At 6 months, she’s larger than my almost 3 year old bitch, haha. Sorry if this has been asked, but how large are her parents? Beautiful pictures!


----------



## camperbc

GypsyGhost said:


> She’s huge! At 6 months, she’s larger than my almost 3 year old bitch, haha. Sorry if this has been asked, but how large are her parents? Beautiful pictures!


At 5.5 months Sheba is only about 8 lbs above average. She sure looks quite large though, with very long legs and a long body, but she's actually quite lean. Her Mom weighs 75 lbs, and her Dad is 90 lbs. (both are slim) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> At 5.5 months Sheba is only about 8 lbs above average. She sure looks quite large though, with very long legs and a long body, but she's actually quite lean. Her Mom weighs 75 lbs, and her Dad is 90 lbs. (both are slim)
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


Zoe's parents were 65# lean (mom) and 80# (dad)

Sheba is getting stilt legs


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Sheba is getting stilt legs


Yup, she's going to be a tall one for sure; in fact Sheba has grown another 3/4" over the past 7 days. She is 25 weeks old today, weighs 56.5 lbs, (up 1.5 lbs from last week) and stands 24" tall. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 


...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 22: (Jan 13/2018)..... 52.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 23: (Jan 20/2018)..... 53.0 lbs........... 1.0 lbs. 
Week 24: (Jan 27/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 25: (Feb 03/2018)..... 56.5 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs......... 14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs......... 12.0 lbs.
5 Months: (Jan 12/2018)... 52.0 lbs........... 9.0 lbs. 
6 Months: (Feb 12/2018)...


HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 04/2017.. 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 02/2017...18.75"
Dec 09/2017...19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 13/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 20/2018.. 23.0"
Jan 27/2018.. 23.25"
Feb 03/2018.. 24.0"


----------



## Armistice

I'm sure I've asked before, but how tall were her parents? Sheba is within 1" of Zoe's mom, haha

Also, fun note. I took Sheba's weights at 4-5mos to predict her weight from 5-6mos. It was almost 100% correct (with no more than a 1/2# deviation from Excel's numbers). I'll post what was predicted

The bold are the predicted weights for weeks 24-26. You'll see that other than "58.9", the actual weights are very close to the predicted weights

42.5
43.5
45
47.5
49
52
*53.2*- 53 actual
*55.1*- 55 actual
*57*- 56.5 actual
*58.9*- ?

Zoe's kind of worked by excluding the week she lost weight


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> I'm sure I've asked before, but how tall were her parents? Sheba is within 1" of Zoe's mom, haha


Not sure how tall her parents are. 

Yes, your estimates have been quite accurate!

Love your posted videos! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

I am happy to report that Sheba has bounced back nicely from her second serious bout of Pano, having regained all of the weight she lost. She is 28 weeks old (as of yesterday) and weighs in at 58 lbs. She is quite tall, at 24.5 inches. It is such a relief to finally see her energy level returning to where it once was. We have a fair amount of snow here in northern NL now, and Sheba is always itching to get back outside for more fun, running and diving head-first into the deepest drifts that she can find! I haven't taken any new pics over the past few days, but in case you missed them, here are a few photos that I had posted earlier in the week in another thread.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland













...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 22: (Jan 13/2018)..... 52.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 23: (Jan 20/2018)..... 53.0 lbs........... 1.0 lbs. 
Week 24: (Jan 27/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 25: (Feb 03/2018)..... 56.5 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 26: (Feb 10/2018)..... 52.0 lbs......... - 4.5 lbs. 
Week 27: (Feb 17/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 28: (Feb 24/2018)..... 58.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs......... 14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs......... 12.0 lbs.
5 Months: (Jan 12/2018)... 52.0 lbs........... 9.0 lbs. 
6 Months: (Feb 12/2018)... 52.0 lbs........... 0.0 lbs. 
7 Months: (Mar 12/2018)... 

HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 04/2017.. 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 02/2017...18.75"
Dec 09/2017...19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 13/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 20/2018.. 23.0"
Jan 27/2018.. 23.25"
Feb 03/2018.. 24.0"
Feb 10/2018.. 24.0"
Feb 17/2018.. 24.5"
Feb 24/2018.. 24.5"


----------



## Armistice

I'll get an updated chart soon. Maybe tomorrow I'll have more time


----------



## camperbc

Yesterday was a long day for Sheba. (and for us!) It was "spay day", and when we dropped her off at the vet she looked completely devastated that we were leaving her behind. But the surgery went well and she is now at home resting comfortably. She looks so ashamed to be wearing the head cone, but hopefully she'll be back to her old self before we know it. Sheba told us that she didn't appreciate being shoehorned into the rear compartment of our convertible for the trip to the vet's office on the mainland; in fact she _insisted_ that we buy her a larger car that she can actually _fit_ into... so we did!... She rode back home last night in high style aboard a new, loaded 2018 Nissan Rogue SL Platinum AWD SUV. She had a ton of room to stretch out on her comfy bed, and slept all the way home.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

*Sheba's ride to the vet vs her ride back home*


----------



## Armistice

Very nice. I bet that was a lot more comfy for her

I'm sure Zoe is at the point where she hates sitting balled up in my truck's passenger seat


----------



## camperbc

It's been awhile since my last post on this Sheba thread, and I am very happy to report that she has been doing _terrific_ in recent weeks! Sheba will be 7-1/2 months old next week. (32 weeks today) You may recall that she has had a tough time of it over the past couple of months, having suffered through two quite serious panosteitis flare-ups, which caused her to stop eating altogether, leaving her far below her ideal weight, and noticeably weakened. Even at the best of times it has always been a struggle to get Sheba to eat. During the second Pano bout she lost a ton of weight in a very short time, when she really couldn't afford to lose any, but for some reason, since she got spayed on March 5th, she has decided that she actually _enjoys_ eating... and is in fact eating _so_ much better than she ever has since day one! And she's so full of energy now, and is in the midst of yet another _major_ growth spurt! Although still quite thin, Sheba has grown to be a very tall girl... and very long! She weighed in today at 66 lbs, and stands 25.75" high. (our neighbour believes she is half horse!) 

Sheba continues to be such an amazing dog... intelligent beyond belief, stunning in the looks department, and she has not one mean fibre in her body. She's such a huggy-kissey/snuggly kind of girl, and she loves nothing more than to curl right up tight with Linda or myself, or with her sister Chrissy. (our 10 year-old Shih Tzu) She has never gotten into anything she wasn't supposed to... not even once since we first brought her home. She learned right from the start to only chew her own toys, and has never gone after anything of ours... no keys, phones, slippers, food, clothing, wires, or anything else that isn't hers. If we had to list one fault, it would be that she likes to chew on grass... mind you, she won't eat it, just chews it for a bit, then spits it out! She's been OK with the grass thing lately, only because it's currently buried under the snow, but in another week or two she'll likely be right back at it again. But I suppose if that is her only fault, well... that pretty much makes her an angel in our books!

No new pics yet, but I am hoping to take some photos of her playing out in the snow this week, but she looks pretty much the same as all the other posted pics... only _much larger!!
_
Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 22: (Jan 13/2018)..... 52.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 23: (Jan 20/2018)..... 53.0 lbs........... 1.0 lbs. 
Week 24: (Jan 27/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 25: (Feb 03/2018)..... 56.5 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 26: (Feb 10/2018)..... 52.0 lbs.......... -4.5 lbs. 
Week 27: (Feb 17/2018)..... 55.0 lbs............ 3.0 lbs. 
Week 28: (Feb 24/2018)..... 58.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 29: (Mar 03/2018).... 58.5 lbs............ 0.5 lbs. 
Week 30: (Mar 10/2018).... 60.5 lbs............ 2.0 lbs. 
Week 31: (Mar 17/2018).... 63.0 lbs............ 2.5 lbs. 
Week 32: (Mar 24/2018).... 66.0 lbs............ 3.0 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs......... 14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs......... 12.0 lbs.
5 Months: (Jan 12/2018)... 52.0 lbs........... 9.0 lbs. 
6 Months: (Feb 12/2018)... 52.0 lbs........... 0.0 lbs. 
7 Months: (Mar 12/2018)... 61.5 lbs........... 9.5 lbs. 
8 Months: (Apr 12/2018)

HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 04/2017.. 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 02/2017...18.75"
Dec 09/2017...19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 13/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 20/2018.. 23.0"
Jan 27/2018.. 23.25"
Feb 03/2018.. 24.0"
Feb 10/2018.. 24.0"
Feb 17/2018.. 24.5"
Feb 24/2018.. 24.5"
Mar 03/2018.. 25.0"
Mar 10/2018.. 25.5"
Mar 17/2018.. 25.5"
Mar 24/2018.. 25.75"


----------



## Armistice

Updated chart


----------



## camperbc

Thanks for the updated chart, Armistice! It's interesting how there is so little change in the gaps between our girls, for both height and weight... pretty much the same as it's been for months. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Here's a couple new photos of Sheba, taken today. This is likely her last day to play in the snow, as it is melting fast! (reached 10C this afternoon)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Thanks for the updated chart, Armistice! It's interesting how there is so little change in the gaps between our girls, for both height and weight... pretty much the same as it's been for months.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


It's been pretty constant minus a few periods. It looks like Zoe is slowly closing the gap though! I don't think Zoe will catch up for either, but I think she may get close


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> It's been pretty constant minus a few periods. It looks like Zoe is slowly closing the gap though! I don't think Zoe will catch up for either, but I think she may get close


Yeah, that 2nd serious pano flare-up last month really set Sheba back, and Zoe had just about caught her, but then Sheba suddenly realized that she liked to eat! Now she's back to growing like crazy again, when many dogs her age are already beginning to plateau. Makes me wonder how big she might have been by now, had she not gotten so lame and had her "hunger strike". And it looks like she is getting _even taller_ this week! I only managed a quick and dirty measurement tonight, but it looks to me like she could now be at a solid 26 inches, but I will take time tomorrow to try to get an accurate reading... but I'd swear she looks taller/longer, practically from one day to the next! At such a crazy-fast growth rate, I am really concerned that another pano episode may be imminent. (Jeez, I hope I'm wrong!)

Poor Chrissy must be wondering what has happened to her sister. When we first brought Sheba home they were both about the same size, (Chrissy at 15 lbs versus Sheba at 16 lbs) and now there's at least 51 lbs difference!!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

_*Sheba at 16 lbs (8-1/2 weeks old) *_


----------



## camperbc

Here are a couple new pics, taken today. (at 33-1/2 weeks) Sheba will be 8 months old on April 12th. She's 26 inches tall and weighs 70 lbs. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## debr1776

I love her light eyes!


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Here are a couple new pics, taken today. (at 33-1/2 weeks) Sheba will be 8 months old on April 12th.


Oh God, 8mos already?

The wife and I always joke with "She was THIS big when we got her!" and we point to smaller and smaller objects as we bring it up


----------



## camperbc

Sheba is now 8 months old and still growing like a weed! Here are her updated height/weight numbers.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 



*WEEKLY WEIGHT CHART:*

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 22: (Jan 13/2018)..... 52.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 23: (Jan 20/2018)..... 53.0 lbs........... 1.0 lbs. 
Week 24: (Jan 27/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 25: (Feb 03/2018)..... 56.5 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 26: (Feb 10/2018)..... 52.0 lbs.......... -4.5 lbs. 
Week 27: (Feb 17/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 28: (Feb 24/2018)..... 58.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 29: (Mar 03/2018)..... 58.5 lbs........... 0.5 lbs. 
Week 30: (Mar 10/2018)..... 60.5 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 31: (Mar 17/2018)..... 63.0 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 32: (Mar 24/2018)..... 66.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 33: (Mar 31/2018)..... 69.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 34: (Apr 07/2018)...... 72.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 35: (Apr 14/2018)...... 75.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 



* MONTHLY WEIGHT CHART:* 

........AGE..............DATE..........AVERAGE.......SHEBA......GAINED.....ABOVE AVERAGE 

01 Month......Sept 12/2017.......07.1 lbs.........8.0 lbs........8.0 lbs...........0.9 lbs.........
02 Months......Oct 12/2017.......16.5 lbs.......16.5 lbs........8.5 lbs...........0.0 lbs.........
03 Months.....Nov 12/2017.......26.5 lbs.......31.0 lbs......14.5 lbs...........5.5 lbs.........
04 Months.....Dec 12/2017.......36.4 lbs.......43.0 lbs......12.0 lbs...........6.6 lbs......... 
05 Months.....Jan 12/2018.......44.0 lbs.......52.0 lbs........9.0 lbs...........8.0 lbs......... 
06 Months.....Feb 12/2018.......49.6 lbs.......52.0 lbs........0.0 lbs...........2.4 lbs......... 
07 Months.....Mar 12/2018.......54.0 lbs.......61.5 lbs........9.5 lbs...........7.5 lbs......... 
08 Months......Apr 12/2018.......57.3 lbs.......75.0 lbs......13.5 lbs.........17.7 lbs.........
09 Months.....May 12/2018.......59.5 lbs.......
10 Months....June 12/2018.......61.7 lbs....... 
11 Months.....July 12/2018.......63.1 lbs....... 
12 Months.....Aug 12/2018.......64.2 lbs....... 
18 Months......Feb 12/2019.......64.2 lbs....... 
24 Months......Aug 12/2019.......65.1 lbs......



*HEIGHT AT WITHERS:*

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 04/2017.. 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 02/2017...18.75"
Dec 09/2017...19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 13/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 20/2018.. 23.0"
Jan 27/2018.. 23.25"
Feb 03/2018.. 24.0"
Feb 10/2018.. 24.0"
Feb 17/2018.. 24.5"
Feb 24/2018.. 24.5"
Mar 03/2018.. 25.0"
Mar 10/2018.. 25.5"
Mar 17/2018.. 25.5"
Mar 24/2018.. 25.75"
Mar 31/2018.. 26.0"
Apr 07/2018... 26.25"
Apr 14/2018... 26.5"


----------



## Armistice

75# and over 26"?! What a big girl! Haha


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> 75# and over 26"?! What a big girl! Haha


She has grown very tall and long. We are worried that she will get off her food again, as she's in the midst of yet another pano flare-up. Sheba's already quite thin, and if she loses weight like last time, she'll be a bone rack! Fingers crossed that her leg will start to feel better soon! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

Oh no! I hope she feels better quickly! No more pano!


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Oh no! I hope she feels better quickly! No more pano!


Thanks Armistice. Sheba's doing pretty well... is still very playful and full of energy, unlike the last two episodes, but it's obvious that she has a tender leg. She's a wee bit off her food, but not too bad. Fingers crossed that the worst is over!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

Here's an updated chart!


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Here's an updated chart!


Great, thanks Armistice! Safe to say that both our girls are going to be well above average-size adults! 
:toasting:
Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Our girl is now 38 weeks old and continues to grow like a weed. Sheba now weighs 80 lbs and stands 27 inches high. She is recovering from yet another bout of Panosteitis which was a double whammy this time... was in her right front leg for a whopping 22 days, then immediately migrated to her left hind leg, which is thankfully now showing some improvement after 10 days. But unlike previous flare-ups, she has remained in good spirits and has kept quite lively and playful throughout the ordeal. Hopefully this will be the last of the growing pains... sheesh, if she grows any larger we may need a find a bigger house!! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

*WEEKLY WEIGHT CHART:*

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 22: (Jan 13/2018)..... 52.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 23: (Jan 20/2018)..... 53.0 lbs........... 1.0 lbs. 
Week 24: (Jan 27/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 25: (Feb 03/2018)..... 56.5 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 26: (Feb 10/2018)..... 52.0 lbs.......... -4.5 lbs. 
Week 27: (Feb 17/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 28: (Feb 24/2018)..... 58.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 29: (Mar 03/2018)..... 58.5 lbs........... 0.5 lbs. 
Week 30: (Mar 10/2018)..... 60.5 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 31: (Mar 17/2018)..... 63.0 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 32: (Mar 24/2018)..... 66.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 33: (Mar 31/2018)..... 69.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 34: (Apr 07/2018)...... 72.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 35: (Apr 14/2018)...... 75.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 36: (Apr 21/2018)...... 76.5 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 37: (Apr 28/2018)...... 78.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 38: (May 05/2018)..... 80.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 



* MONTHLY WEIGHT CHART:* 

........AGE..............DATE..........AVERAGE.......SHEBA......GAINED.....ABOVE AVERAGE 

01 Month......Sept 12/2017.......07.1 lbs.........8.0 lbs........8.0 lbs...........0.9 lbs.........
02 Months......Oct 12/2017.......16.5 lbs.......16.5 lbs........8.5 lbs...........0.0 lbs.........
03 Months.....Nov 12/2017.......26.5 lbs.......31.0 lbs......14.5 lbs...........5.5 lbs.........
04 Months.....Dec 12/2017.......36.4 lbs.......43.0 lbs......12.0 lbs...........6.6 lbs......... 
05 Months.....Jan 12/2018.......44.0 lbs.......52.0 lbs........9.0 lbs...........8.0 lbs......... 
06 Months.....Feb 12/2018.......49.6 lbs.......52.0 lbs........0.0 lbs...........2.4 lbs......... 
07 Months.....Mar 12/2018.......54.0 lbs.......61.5 lbs........9.5 lbs...........7.5 lbs......... 
08 Months......Apr 12/2018.......57.3 lbs.......75.0 lbs......13.5 lbs.........17.7 lbs.........
09 Months.....May 12/2018.......59.5 lbs.......
10 Months....June 12/2018.......61.7 lbs....... 
11 Months.....July 12/2018.......63.1 lbs....... 
12 Months.....Aug 12/2018.......64.2 lbs....... 
18 Months......Feb 12/2019.......64.2 lbs....... 
24 Months......Aug 12/2019.......65.1 lbs......



*HEIGHT AT WITHERS:*

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 04/2017.. 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 02/2017...18.75"
Dec 09/2017...19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 13/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 20/2018.. 23.0"
Jan 27/2018.. 23.25"
Feb 03/2018.. 24.0"
Feb 10/2018.. 24.0"
Feb 17/2018.. 24.5"
Feb 24/2018.. 24.5"
Mar 03/2018.. 25.0"
Mar 10/2018.. 25.5"
Mar 17/2018.. 25.5"
Mar 24/2018.. 25.75"
Mar 31/2018.. 26.0"
Apr 07/2018... 26.25"
Apr 14/2018... 26.5"
Apr 21/2018... 26.5"
Apr 28/2018... 26.75"
May 05/2018.. 27.0"


----------



## camperbc

In just three more days Sheba will be nine months old! Not sure where the time goes, but I just realized that it's been five weeks since I posted any new photos of our girl, so here's a couple pics that I took this afternoon. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 







WEEKLY WEIGHT CHART:

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 22: (Jan 13/2018)..... 52.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 23: (Jan 20/2018)..... 53.0 lbs........... 1.0 lbs. 
Week 24: (Jan 27/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 25: (Feb 03/2018)..... 56.5 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 26: (Feb 10/2018)..... 52.0 lbs.......... -4.5 lbs. 
Week 27: (Feb 17/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 28: (Feb 24/2018)..... 58.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 29: (Mar 03/2018)..... 58.5 lbs........... 0.5 lbs. 
Week 30: (Mar 10/2018)..... 60.5 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 31: (Mar 17/2018)..... 63.0 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 32: (Mar 24/2018)..... 66.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 33: (Mar 31/2018)..... 69.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 34: (Apr 07/2018)...... 72.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 35: (Apr 14/2018)...... 75.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 36: (Apr 21/2018)...... 76.5 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 37: (Apr 28/2018)...... 78.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 38: (May 05/2018)..... 80.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 


MONTHLY WEIGHT CHART: 

........AGE..............DATE..........AVERAGE.... ...SHEBA......GAINED.....ABOVE AVERAGE 

01 Month......Sept 12/2017.......07.1 lbs.........8.0 lbs........8.0 lbs...........0.9 lbs.........
02 Months......Oct 12/2017.......16.5 lbs.......16.5 lbs........8.5 lbs...........0.0 lbs.........
03 Months.....Nov 12/2017.......26.5 lbs.......31.0 lbs......14.5 lbs...........5.5 lbs.........
04 Months.....Dec 12/2017.......36.4 lbs.......43.0 lbs......12.0 lbs...........6.6 lbs......... 
05 Months.....Jan 12/2018.......44.0 lbs.......52.0 lbs........9.0 lbs...........8.0 lbs......... 
06 Months.....Feb 12/2018.......49.6 lbs.......52.0 lbs........0.0 lbs...........2.4 lbs......... 
07 Months.....Mar 12/2018.......54.0 lbs.......61.5 lbs........9.5 lbs...........7.5 lbs......... 
08 Months......Apr 12/2018.......57.3 lbs.......75.0 lbs......13.5 lbs.........17.7 lbs.........
09 Months.....May 12/2018.......59.5 lbs.......
10 Months....June 12/2018.......61.7 lbs....... 
11 Months.....July 12/2018.......63.1 lbs....... 
12 Months.....Aug 12/2018.......64.2 lbs....... 
18 Months......Feb 12/2019.......64.2 lbs....... 
24 Months......Aug 12/2019.......65.1 lbs......


HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 04/2017.. 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 02/2017...18.75"
Dec 09/2017...19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 13/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 20/2018.. 23.0"
Jan 27/2018.. 23.25"
Feb 03/2018.. 24.0"
Feb 10/2018.. 24.0"
Feb 17/2018.. 24.5"
Feb 24/2018.. 24.5"
Mar 03/2018.. 25.0"
Mar 10/2018.. 25.5"
Mar 17/2018.. 25.5"
Mar 24/2018.. 25.75"
Mar 31/2018.. 26.0"
Apr 07/2018... 26.25"
Apr 14/2018... 26.5"
Apr 21/2018... 26.5"
Apr 28/2018... 26.75"
May 05/2018.. 27.0"


----------



## Armistice

My gosh, Sheba is huge!


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> My gosh, Sheba is huge!


Haha, yup! We can't even shoehorn her into the convertible anymore. Looks like we got the new SUV just in time! 

Ummm, I wonder how many degrees of "head-tilt" these critters are capable of before they need to see a chiropractor? I thought the effort Sheba put into my avatar photo was pretty respectable, but today's pic takes it to a whole new level! (this was Sheba's reaction to my mention of a treat during today's photoshoot...)
:grin2:
Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Another pic of Sheba at almost 9 months old. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 




WEEKLY WEIGHT CHART:

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 22: (Jan 13/2018)..... 52.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 23: (Jan 20/2018)..... 53.0 lbs........... 1.0 lbs. 
Week 24: (Jan 27/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 25: (Feb 03/2018)..... 56.5 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 26: (Feb 10/2018)..... 52.0 lbs.......... -4.5 lbs. 
Week 27: (Feb 17/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 28: (Feb 24/2018)..... 58.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 29: (Mar 03/2018)..... 58.5 lbs........... 0.5 lbs. 
Week 30: (Mar 10/2018)..... 60.5 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 31: (Mar 17/2018)..... 63.0 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 32: (Mar 24/2018)..... 66.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 33: (Mar 31/2018)..... 69.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 34: (Apr 07/2018)...... 72.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 35: (Apr 14/2018)...... 75.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 36: (Apr 21/2018)...... 76.5 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 37: (Apr 28/2018)...... 78.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 38: (May 05/2018)..... 80.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 


MONTHLY WEIGHT CHART: 

........AGE..............DATE..........AVERAGE.... ...SHEBA......GAINED.....ABOVE AVERAGE 

01 Month......Sept 12/2017.......07.1 lbs.........8.0 lbs........8.0 lbs...........0.9 lbs.........
02 Months......Oct 12/2017.......16.5 lbs.......16.5 lbs........8.5 lbs...........0.0 lbs.........
03 Months.....Nov 12/2017.......26.5 lbs.......31.0 lbs......14.5 lbs...........5.5 lbs.........
04 Months.....Dec 12/2017.......36.4 lbs.......43.0 lbs......12.0 lbs...........6.6 lbs......... 
05 Months.....Jan 12/2018.......44.0 lbs.......52.0 lbs........9.0 lbs...........8.0 lbs......... 
06 Months.....Feb 12/2018.......49.6 lbs.......52.0 lbs........0.0 lbs...........2.4 lbs......... 
07 Months.....Mar 12/2018.......54.0 lbs.......61.5 lbs........9.5 lbs...........7.5 lbs......... 
08 Months......Apr 12/2018.......57.3 lbs.......75.0 lbs......13.5 lbs.........17.7 lbs.........
09 Months.....May 12/2018.......59.5 lbs.......
10 Months....June 12/2018.......61.7 lbs....... 
11 Months.....July 12/2018.......63.1 lbs....... 
12 Months.....Aug 12/2018.......64.2 lbs....... 
18 Months......Feb 12/2019.......64.2 lbs....... 
24 Months......Aug 12/2019.......65.1 lbs......


HEIGHT AT WITHERS:

Oct 14/2017... 15.0"
Oct 21/2017... 15.5"
Oct 28/2017... 16.0"
Nov 04/2017.. 16.6"
Nov 11/2017.. 17.2"
Nov 18/2017.. 18.0"
Nov 25/2017.. 18.5"
Dec 02/2017...18.75"
Dec 09/2017...19.0"
Dec 16/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 23/2017.. 22.0"
Dec 30/2017.. 22.0"
Jan 06/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 13/2018.. 22.5"
Jan 20/2018.. 23.0"
Jan 27/2018.. 23.25"
Feb 03/2018.. 24.0"
Feb 10/2018.. 24.0"
Feb 17/2018.. 24.5"
Feb 24/2018.. 24.5"
Mar 03/2018.. 25.0"
Mar 10/2018.. 25.5"
Mar 17/2018.. 25.5"
Mar 24/2018.. 25.75"
Mar 31/2018.. 26.0"
Apr 07/2018... 26.25"
Apr 14/2018... 26.5"
Apr 21/2018... 26.5"
Apr 28/2018... 26.75"
May 05/2018.. 27.0"


----------



## Armistice

Haha, she looks like an owl with so much head tilt


----------



## camperbc

Hmmm, for some reason the photos are not showing up in my last two posts... I'm surprised it's showing up for you, Armistice. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Testing photo attachments...

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Well, one out of two photos showed up this time. Not sure where the trouble lies, but hopefully it will get straightened out soon.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

OK, this is starting to get ridiculous... I just took this photo a few minutes ago. Yup, May 24th. Sheesh, even Sheba doesn't look too impressed!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

I snapped this quick pic of Sheba and the Missus sitting together when they were outside playing today. (I will try for some better-quality shots over the weekend, if the weather cooperates) Sheba will be 10 months old next Tuesday. She quickly bounced back from her 5th bout of Pano, and has been doing terrific for these past few weeks, although she still doesn't get too excited about food of any kind.... so there's not much chance of our girl getting fat, that's for sure!

Sheba continues to grow like a weed, (currently weighs 85 lbs and stands a statuesque 27-1/4" at the withers) and shows no sign of slowing down any time soon. She has blossomed into such a _perfect_ girl right before our eyes... always so well-mannered and warm-hearted, a very sweet soul indeed, and we count our blessings every day to be so fortunate to have been given the opportunity to share our lives with this magnificent creature. Sheba _never_ misbehaves; she and her little sister Chrissy (Shih Tzu) are inseparable despite a very substantial size difference; (Chrissy is 70+ lbs lighter and a full 19" shorter than Sheba!) the two of them get along famously, and never squabble! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

I happened to notice as Sheba was walking past me this evening that she seemed to be even _taller_, if that is at all possible!! Well, we just measured her and, you guessed it, our girl is _still_ growing, which would explain the latest serious bout of pano. The good news is that we're happy to report that after 18 days, Sheba is now finally limp-free and back to her old frisky self... and the slightly _frightening_ news is that at 10-1/2 months she now stands a shocking 28 inches at the shoulders, (with a rather massive 35" chest circumference) I kid you not! Good Lord, it's like having a horse in our living room!

I will try to take some new pics of our gentle giant over the next couple of days and post them here.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

I do believe early spaying delays the closure of the growth plates resulting in excessive growth of the long bones, some dogs more than others.


----------



## camperbc

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I do believe early spaying delays the closure of the growth plates resulting in excessive growth of the long bones, some dogs more than others.


Sheba was always well above average height/weight/length, even long before she got spayed. I think she was just destined to be large, just like her Mom and Dad, and the six siblings. They're all quite huge. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

How big were the parents?


----------



## camperbc

MineAreWorkingline said:


> How big were the parents?


Her parents are about 90 lbs; both are very lean and tall, just like Sheba. (in fact she is a _mirror image_ of her father) I have seen recent pics of her siblings, and all six of them are close to Sheba's size, though not quite as lean. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

28"? Sheba disgusts me, haha. You're a 2.5" taller than Zoe

Hey, man, 11mos is coming up and then 1yr old!


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> 28"? Sheba disgusts me, haha. You're a 2.5" taller than Zoe
> 
> Hey, man, 11mos is coming up and then 1yr old!


Yeah, Sheba is a BIG girl alright! She's so big/tall/long that even at 87 lbs she's still quite slim. Make me wonder if it's even possible that she will get even larger... I hope not. Going to try to take some new pics over the next day or two. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Mei

Sheba is gorgeous! She's 11 months now? Read a post several up that spaying early does something about growth. I'm assuming Sheba is spayed based off that comment. Is she spayed? If so, when and what spay did you go with for her? Did she have a heat cycle before the spay?

Sorry for all the questions. I'm going to spay Mei in the future. Feel free to PM me if you want instead of replying here.


----------



## camperbc

Mei said:


> Sheba is gorgeous! She's 11 months now? Read a post several up that spaying early does something about growth. I'm assuming Sheba is spayed based off that comment. Is she spayed? If so, when and what spay did you go with for her? Did she have a heat cycle before the spay?
> Sorry for all the questions. I'm going to spay Mei in the future. Feel free to PM me if you want instead of replying here.


Thanks, yes she certainly is a beauty! Sheba will be 11 months old in just over a week. She was spayed at almost 7 months, and before her first heat cycle. I have over the past 40+ years had all of my dogs spayed between 6 and 7 months, and every one of them went on to lead perfectly healthy, long, happy lives. Yes, someone on here recently commented that an early spay can cause excessive growth, but I went on to explain that Sheba has always been well above average size, (in weight, height, and length) so nothing was any different after her surgery. (see Sheba's growth charts below) Many people express concern that spaying should never occur "before their growth plates close", but as our vet (and others before her) explained, their growth plates normally close by puberty, not adulthood, which is why most vets agree that spaying at 6-7 months is indeed quite safe, and is in fact the best time, as it vastly reduces the odds of developing mammary cancer. (as opposed to waiting until after their first cycle) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 


*SHEBA'S WEEKLY WEIGHT CHART: 

..WEEK.........DATE.............WEIGHT............GAIN..*

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 21: (Jan 06/2018)..... 49.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 22: (Jan 13/2018)..... 52.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 23: (Jan 20/2018)..... 53.0 lbs........... 1.0 lbs. 
Week 24: (Jan 27/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 25: (Feb 03/2018)..... 56.5 lbs........... 1.5 lbs. 
Week 26: (Feb 10/2018)..... 52.0 lbs.......... -4.5 lbs. 
Week 27: (Feb 17/2018)..... 55.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 28: (Feb 24/2018)..... 58.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 29: (Mar 03/2018).... 58.5 lbs............ 0.5 lbs. 
Week 30: (Mar 10/2018).... 60.5 lbs............ 2.0 lbs. 
Week 31: (Mar 17/2018).... 63.0 lbs............ 2.5 lbs. 
Week 32: (Mar 24/2018).... 66.0 lbs............ 3.0 lbs. 
Week 33: (Mar 31/2018).... 69.0 lbs............ 3.0 lbs. 
Week 34: (Apr 07/2018)..... 72.0 lbs............ 3.0 lbs. 
Week 35: (Apr 14/2018)..... 75.0 lbs............ 3.0 lbs. 
Week 36: (Apr 21/2018)..... 76.5 lbs............ 1.5 lbs. 
Week 37: (Apr 28/2018)..... 78.0 lbs............ 1.5 lbs. 
Week 38: (May 05/2018).... 80.0 lbs............ 2.0 lbs. 
Week 39: (May 12/2018).... 82.0 lbs............ 2.0 lbs. 
Week 40: (May 19/2018).... 83.0 lbs............ 1.0 lbs. 
Week 41: (May 26/2018).... 84.0 lbs............ 1.0 lbs. 
Week 42: (June 02/2018)... 85.0 lbs............ 1.0 lbs. 
Week 43: (June 09/2018)... 86.0 lbs............ 1.0 lbs. 
Week 44: (June 16/2018)... 86.0 lbs............ 0.0 lbs. 
Week 45: (June 23/2018)... 86.0 lbs............ 0.0 lbs. 
Week 46: (June 30/2018)... 87.0 lbs............ 1.0 lbs.



*SHEBA'S MONTHLY WEIGHT CHART: 

.....AGE..............DATE..........AVERAGE.......SHEBA......GAINED.....ABOVE AVERAGE* 

01 Month......Sept 12/2017.......07.1 lbs.........8.0 lbs........8.0 lbs...........0.9 lbs.........
02 Months......Oct 12/2017.......16.5 lbs.......16.5 lbs........8.5 lbs...........0.0 lbs.........
03 Months.....Nov 12/2017.......26.5 lbs.......31.0 lbs......14.5 lbs...........5.5 lbs.........
04 Months.....Dec 12/2017.......36.4 lbs.......43.0 lbs......12.0 lbs...........6.6 lbs......... 
05 Months.....Jan 12/2018........44.0 lbs......52.0 lbs........9.0 lbs...........8.0 lbs......... 
06 Months.....Feb 12/2018........49.6 lbs......52.0 lbs........0.0 lbs...........2.4 lbs......... 
07 Months.....Mar 12/2018.......54.0 lbs.......61.5 lbs........9.5 lbs...........7.5 lbs......... 
08 Months......Apr 12/2018.......57.3 lbs.......75.0 lbs......13.5 lbs.........17.7 lbs.........
09 Months.....May 12/2018.......59.5 lbs.......82.0 lbs........7.0 lbs.........22.5 lbs........ 
10 Months....June 12/2018.......61.7 lbs.......86.0 lbs........4.0 lbs.........24.3 lbs........ 
11 Months.....July 12/2018.......63.1 lbs....... 
12 Months.....Aug 12/2018.......64.2 lbs....... 
18 Months.....Feb 12/2019.......64.2 lbs....... 
24 Months.....Aug 12/2019.......65.1 lbs....... 



*SHEBA'S WEEKLY HEIGHT CHART: 

.....DATE............HEIGHT..... *

Oct 14/2017........15.00"
Oct 21/2017........15.50"
Oct 28/2017........16.00"
Nov 04/2017.......16.60"
Nov 11/2017.......17.20"
Nov 18/2017.......18.00"
Nov 25/2017.......18.50"
Dec 02/2017.......18.75"
Dec 09/2017.......19.00"
Dec 16/2017...... 22.00"
Dec 23/2017...... 22.00"
Dec 30/2017...... 22.00"
Jan 06/2018...... 22.50"
Jan 13/2018...... 22.50"
Jan 20/2018...... 23.00"
Jan 27/2018...... 23.25"
Feb 03/2018...... 24.00"
Feb 10/2018...... 24.00"
Feb 17/2018...... 24.50"
Feb 24/2018...... 24.50"
Mar 03/2018...... 25.00"
Mar 10/2018...... 25.50"
Mar 17/2018...... 25.50"
Mar 24/2018...... 25.75" 
Mar 31/2018...... 26.00"
Apr 07/2018....... 26.25"
Apr 14/2018....... 26.50"
Apr 21/2018....... 26.50"
Apr 28/2018....... 26.75"
May 05/2018...... 27.00"
May 12/2018...... 27.00"
May 19/2018...... 27.00"
May 26/2018...... 27.25"
June 02/2018..... 27.25"
June 09/2018..... 27.40"
June 16/2018..... 27.60"
June 23/2018..... 27.75"
June 30/2018..... 28.00"


----------



## dogma13

https://nationalpurebreddogday.com/before-you-do-something-permanent-know-about-growth-plates/
Here is an excellent chart explaining when various growth plates close.Whoever said they were all closed by six months was misinformed.


----------



## camperbc

dogma13 said:


> https://nationalpurebreddogday.com/before-you-do-something-permanent-know-about-growth-plates/
> Here is an excellent chart explaining when various growth plates close.Whoever said they were all closed by six months was misinformed.


I will continue to heed the advice of our current veterinarian who is considered by many to be the most respected vet in the province, (and that of our four previous vets) over that of a writer for "National Purebred Dog Day". As I said, every dog I've ever had was fixed at no later than seven months, and _all_ of them turned out perfect, and have gone on to live long, healthy and happy lives. That speaks volumes to me. 

I sincerely hope that my Sheba Pictures Thread will not be transformed into yet another battleground for the never-ending and always heated "When To Spay" debate. If someone wishes to start yet another thread on this subject that is quite fine by me, but I will not get sucked into an online squabble about whether one should not believe what their vets tell them. I'd like to think that after years of training and decades of experience, that they must know more on this subject than the average person does. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## dogma13

Sorry camperbc!No squabbling or judgment intended!That chart is accurate and found on a multitude of sites.It wasn't made up by a random journalist.(My female is spayed BTW)Just wanted to share a fact for whomever is interested.


----------



## camperbc

dogma13 said:


> Sorry camperbc!No squabbling or judgment intended!That chart is accurate and found on a multitude of sites.It wasn't made up by a random journalist.(My female is spayed BTW)Just wanted to share a fact for whomever is interested.


No worries, dogma. Everyone has different opinions when it comes to spaying; we all need to do what we think is best for our doggies. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## clipke

camperbc said:


> Yeah, Sheba is a BIG girl alright! She's so big/tall/long that even at 87 lbs she's still quite slim. Make me wonder if it's even possible that she will get even larger... I hope not. Going to try to take some new pics over the next day or two.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


She'll probably get heavier at least. My Jax is 30 inches tall and 115lbs while still lean. He was around 95-100 at 11 months old and is 15 months old now.


----------



## camperbc

clipke said:


> She'll probably get heavier at least. My Jax is 30 inches tall and 115lbs while still lean. He was around 95-100 at 11 months old and is 15 months old now.


30 inches!! Holy Cow! Sheba is downright _petite_ compared to Jax!! She is already so big and _looooong_ that she has pretty much outgrown her XL crate that she has used at bedtime. Now she prefers her _very fancy_ 55" doggie bed for snoozing. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## clipke

I had to get a very large crate off of Ebay for him. Amazon, Petsmart, etc didn't sell one big enough. He doesn't use it very often though, he sleeps in my recliner.


----------



## camperbc

It's been a month since I posted any Sheba pics, so here are a few new ones of our precious girl, taken today. I realized, after the fact, that because she was standing in grass up to her knees when I took these pictures, they don't show how long her legs are, so I will try again tomorrow to take a shot that will give you an idea of her true height. (Sheba currently stands a full 28 inches high at almost 11 months old) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Chuck94!

camperbc said:


> It's been a month since I posted any Sheba pics, so here are a few new ones of our precious girl, taken today. I realized, after the fact, that because she was standing in grass up to her knees when I took these pictures, they don't show how long her legs are, so I will try again tomorrow to take a shot that will give you an idea of her true height. (Sheba currently stands a full 28 inches high at almost 11 months old)
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


Lol I like that vest ? - is Sheba considered a reverse mask or no mask? Great pics as always


----------



## camperbc

Chuck94! said:


> Lol I like that vest ? - is Sheba considered a reverse mask or no mask? Great pics as always


Thanks Chuck94!. We did a lot of research on several different harnesses, and although not cheap, the Julius-K9 was by far the best for our needs; it is of very high quality and should last forever. We love that we can custom order replaceable (attached with Velcro) reflective patches to place on either side of her harness. We have many of them, with cute words/phrases, such as:

"SECURITY" 
"DRAMA QUEEN" 
"SPOILED" 
"2 FAST 4U" 
"SHEBA" 
"KILLER" 
"COUCH POTATO" 
"BODYGUARD" 
"PRETTY GIRL" 
"WORKS FOR CHEESE" 
"K-9 UNIT" 
"DIVA" 
"IT WASN'T ME" 
"CHAMPION" 
Even the Canadian flag

Not sure if Sheba is considered "a reverse mask or no mask". Her face has really lightened up in recent months, and the dark forehead as seen in earlier photos of Sheba, has all but disappeared over the past month or two. She is now a spitting image of her father! (only bigger!) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Wow, it's so hard to believe that our Sheba is now a year old! Where has the time gone? Seems like it was just yesterday when we made our epic 17 hour journey clear across the province to bring her home at just 8-1/2 weeks of age, and now she's turning one! It's been a fantastic year with our dear girl, and I doubt that we could have ever asked for a more beautiful, perfect dog. Sheba has indeed made our house a home, and has brought so much joy into our lives! 

Here's a pic of Sheba, taken today, posing beside our daughter Jacqueline, who has taken a couple weeks off from her policing duties in Alberta, to spend some quality time with Mom and Dad (and the doggies!) back home in Newfoundland. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Aly

Beautiful family!


----------



## camperbc

Aly said:


> Beautiful family!


Thank-you Aly! We tried for a pic of Sheba with her "birthday cake", (which was a cheeseburger with a candle on top) but she was not too impressed to see a fire burning on top of her dinner, so that didn't go quite as planned. We'll have to try to get more creative for her second birthday!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## DaBai

Beautiful dog, beautiful picture, and beautiful website! Love the SPOILED harness. She has some really alert eyes.


----------



## camperbc

Our daughter Jacqueline has come home to visit, and it's her first time meeting Sheba, who has just turned one year old this week. She's having fun getting Sheba to make some funny head-tilts on her first birthday. Needless to say, Sheba and Jacqueline have become instant best friends; in fact Jacqueline is already talking about getting a GSD of her own! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Beau's Mom

Priceless!!


----------



## Armistice

Sheba is looking good! Like the harness. Looking into maybe getting one for Zoe for hikes


----------



## camperbc

Here are a couple new pics of Sheba enjoying yet another picture-perfect Fogo Island day. (taken yesterday afternoon... Sept 1st) She _loves_ to stand there in our yard admiring the ocean view. (slightly goofy posture in the second shot, but I love the picture!) And her absolute favourite spot indoors is our living room sofa... she _loves_ resting her head on the back of the sofa and staring out the picture window at the ocean just metres away. She never tires of watching the many species of seabirds, (is particularly fond of the huge gannets who will dive headfirst into the water from great heights, and of course the bald eagles) and she's always keeping a watchful eye over the fishermen's boats coming and going, the catch-of-the-day being offloaded at our wharf in the evenings. 

Sheba will be 13 months old on Sept 12th. It has been well over a month since recovering from her most recent Panosteitis flare-up, so we're keeping our fingers crossed that she may actually be over her growing pains. She's had seven serious bouts of pano since January, with the last one being the most severe. It's so nice to see her finally being able to fly around our yard without even so much as the slightest limp! So it's looking like our big girl may actually be finished growing! And as she currently stands a whopping 28-1/4 inches at the withers, she certainly doesn't need to get any taller! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

_*those eyes! *_



_*Sheba is "*_*2 FAST 4 U**"*


----------



## Mei

She is such a great looking dog! Her eyes make her look so gentle. Mei also just loves sitting out on the porch or yard and observe everything. Cant wait till it cools down more so we can sit outside longer. It's like she's chasing the shade till its eventually gone.


----------



## camperbc

DaBai said:


> Beautiful dog, beautiful picture, and beautiful website! Love the SPOILED harness. She has some really alert eyes.


Wow DaBai, thanks for the kind Sheba comments, and so happy to hear that you enjoy the website! 



Beau's Mom said:


> Priceless!!


Thank-you, Beau's Mom!! 



Armistice said:


> Sheba is looking good! Like the harness. Looking into maybe getting one for Zoe for hikes


Thanks Armistice, the Julius K-9 harness is awesome... and Sheba LOVES wearing it! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Mei said:


> She is such a great looking dog! Her eyes make her look so gentle. Mei also just loves sitting out on the porch or yard and observe everything. Cant wait till it cools down more so we can sit outside longer. It's like she's chasing the shade till its eventually gone.


Thank-you for your kind comment, Mei! You're absolutely right, those unique eyes really do make her look like the gentlest soul... and she truly is! Not even the slightest sign of aggression ever in this big girl, not even once since we first brought her home at 8.5 weeks, back in October of last year. She has got to be _the_ biggest, gentlest, most affectionate, snuggly GSD in the universe. 

Hopefully the weather is finally starting to cool off a little in your neck of the woods! Sunshine with temps in the low 70's here on Fogo Island this week. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Here's a new pic of Sheba that I took today, at just one week shy of 14 months. Our sweet girl will just not stop growing!... she currently stands 29 inches at the withers, with a 35 inch chest, and weighing in at 90 lbs... yet she remains surprisingly slim, due to the fact that she has never gotten excited about eating!!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Sheba chillaxin' on the sofa, prepping herself for a turkey feast! (it's Thanksgiving weekend in Canada)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Mei

camperbc said:


> Sheba chillaxin' on the sofa, prepping herself for a turkey feast! (it's Thanksgiving weekend in Canada)
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


She looks like she's patiently waiting for food!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## camperbc

Sheba came into our lives/home one year ago today. She will be 14 months old on Friday.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Sheba will be 19 months old next week; seems like just yesterday when we made the epic 17 hour journey across the province to pick her up at 8.5 weeks! Here she is posing on her comfy new "Mammoth" bed. 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Judy Untamed

Wow, she's gorgeous! Very majestic! The name Sheba suits her beautifully.


----------



## camperbc

Judy Untamed said:


> Wow, she's gorgeous! Very majestic! The name Sheba suits her beautifully.


Thank-you, Judy, for your kind words; much appreciated! Yes, we consider ourselves SO very fortunate and blessed to have this stunning creature in our lives. Sheba is absolutely _perfect_ in every way imaginable. Huggy/kissey/snuggly beyond belief, hasn't since day one ever gotten into anything that wasn't hers, was fully house-trained by 8.5 weeks, doesn't have a mean bone in her being, and just _loves_ to be tightly held/hugged/kissed, and loved. She is enormous, but as big as she is, she's SO incredibly gentle, even around little Chrissy; (our 11 year-old purebred Shih Tzu who stands a mere 8 inches tall!) they instantly became inseparable, and are the very best of friends... Sheba even allows Chrissy to use her as a step-stool for getting up onto the sofa. (and back down again) 

I don't think I have ever seen a taller purebred GSD, male or female. Sheba stands 29-1/4 inches at the withers, with a massive 36" chest and very long body, though she remains quite slender. (has never gotten excited about food of any kind, so there is no chance of her ever becoming overweight!) The only full-body pic that I have taken lately is this one from two days ago, which should give you some indication of Sheba's proportions. Her posture looks kinda weird in this shot though, due to the fact that she's standing on a downward slope, (facing downhill... with her hind end higher than her front) plus the camera angle is hiding her very long torso. 

Judy, I have been following your posts, and see that you are just a couple weeks away from bringing home your new puppy! Try to take _tons_ of photos and video at every opportunity, because they grow up SO crazy-fast!!! It seems like in just the blink of an eye, they morph from a cute little soft, fluffy bundle, into an adult! We feel like we missed the whole "puppy stage"... we brought Sheba home at 8.5 weeks, and just a week or so later she had already packed on several pounds, her ears were already standing up, and she looked like a grown-up!! 

On my Newfoundland photography website I have been keeping a "Sheba journal" (stories, weekly weight/height charts, etc) since we first got her in October of 2017. You may find this an interesting read; here is the link:

https://www.focusonnewfoundland.com/articles.html

And I also have a sizable photo gallery dedicated to Sheba's growth, from 8 weeks to present, which you can view here:

https://www.focusonnewfoundland.com/gallery_728719.html

Let us know when you get your little bundle of joy... we will all want to see lots of pics of your baby! 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Judy Untamed

camperbc said:


> Try to take _tons_ of photos and video at every opportunity, because they grow up SO crazy-fast!!! It seems like in just the blink of an eye, they morph from a cute little soft, fluffy bundle, into an adult!


Thanks, Glen! I can't bring her home until she's 10 weeks old (because of personal schedule conflicts) so I already feel like I'm being "cheated" out of two precious puppy weeks. LOL I'll definitely try to get lots of pics and vids, and am seriously considering setting up some kind of blog, just for the fun of it. We'll see how much energy I have left after she comes home.  

I really enjoyed reading through some of your journal entries and combing through your photos. Sheba is remarkable! Many years ago, my sister rescued an adult GSD (whose elderly owner could no longer keep her) that was also named Sheba. She was a big one, too....but more overweight than unusually large, as well as being a very fluffy long-haired. Pretty much (looks-wise) the opposite of your Sheba, but still two beautiful GSD ladies!


----------



## camperbc

Judy Untamed said:


> Thanks, Glen! I can't bring her home until she's 10 weeks old (because of personal schedule conflicts) so I already feel like I'm being "cheated" out of two precious puppy weeks. LOL I'll definitely try to get lots of pics and vids, and am seriously considering setting up some kind of blog, just for the fun of it. We'll see how much energy I have left after she comes home.
> 
> I really enjoyed reading through some of your journal entries and combing through your photos. Sheba is remarkable! Many years ago, my sister rescued an adult GSD (whose elderly owner could no longer keep her) that was also named Sheba. She was a big one, too....but more overweight than unusually large, as well as being a very fluffy long-haired. Pretty much (looks-wise) the opposite of your Sheba, but still two beautiful GSD ladies!


Thanks Judy, I'm happy to hear that you enjoyed browsing through Sheba's puppy journal and photo gallery on my website. I think your blog idea is a very good one; I would really enjoy following it, and I'm betting that many other forum members would also. 

Just for fun, I have attached these two Sheba pics side by side to demonstrate just how fast our puppies can grow. These images were taken just a week apart... the left photo at 8-1/2 weeks, (Oct 10/2017) and the right one at 9-1/2 weeks. (Oct 17/2017) If we hadn't witnessed this with our own eyes we would never have believed that a puppy could grow this much in just 7 days! Yikes! 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## camperbc

Here's a couple more photos of 19 month-old Sheba, taken in our yard yesterday. 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## camperbc

Happy Birthday to our dear Sheba, who turned TWO today! I'm not sure how _two years_ can go by that quickly! 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Sabis mom

Happy Birthday Sheba! 

I can't believe it either, that went quick!


----------



## tim_s_adams

Happy belated birthday Sheba! It's amazing how fast time flies...


----------



## sebrench

Another happy belated birthday, Sheba! Pretty girl!


----------



## readaboutdogs

Happy birthday Sheba!!! She is a pretty girl!!


----------

